# Cash's night in the emergency room



## Missy

When we got home last night- Cash was extremely lethargic, and refused to eat (you know how odd that is) and he had this weird breathing thing where he would breath in fine but on exhale he would tremble and he would not look towards us if we said his name. Called the vet who was closing in 5 minutes, but concerned about the breathing, had us go to the emergency Clinic about 1/2 hour away. 

So off we went. 5 hours and $375 later cash had a fever and that is all we know. His fever was 103.8 (normal for dogs is 100-102) they did a CBC and all his levels were normal and they did a pancreatic test which was also normal and they hydrated him under his skin and told us to come back if his fever went above 104. The emergency doctor thought the fever was unusual.

Today he is back to his normal self his temp is 101.6 and he is only refusing the new food (deli fresh) but not the raw medallions LOL- I guess he told me his preference. 

Our normal Vet this morning concurred that a fever that high is unusual, but to just watch him-- the concern would be tick born diseases. So off to the vet today for the blood test. Just to be sure...what's another 89 dollars right? He was itching his belly last week which he never does-- but I couldn't find anything when I inspected. 

Oh a day in the life of a Havanese owner. I can afford to be a little flip today since my worry is lessened since he is back to his normal self. 

But all your health stories were playing in my head last night, especially Marj's Ricky and Helen's Oreo. But luckily his liver levels are normal and he sure isn't losing any weight.


----------



## mckennasedona

Poor Cash. I sure hope it's just a passing thing. The breathing problem would be very scary. I'm glad he seems better today and that the fever is down.


----------



## Julie

I think it would be very interesting to know what caused this. How scary...I'm glad he is better today.

Could he be allergic to the new food?


----------



## anneks

Scarey! I'm glad he is back to himself today. Maybe he just got into something that disagreed with him. Hopefully all the vet tests come back normal and it doesn't happen again.


----------



## ama0722

<hugs> it is so scary cause they can't tell us anything. At least you had some test done and found normal levels! Hope he is back to himself!

Amanda


----------



## JanB

Missy, how scary but so glad he is back to normal today and the blood tests are normal too.

Sending a prayer and a hug to Cash this morning!


----------



## Laurief

Poor Cash- glad he is back to normal - Kisses from thed 4 L's


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

I found my breath catch as I started reading your post. Thank God he's feeling better, but this kind of thing terrifies me because you don't know what to avoid in the future or what made him sick in the first place. 

Fingers crossed that it's gone for good.


----------



## casperkeep

Send out hugs to you both!!!! I am glad that he is acting like his old self again. Please let us know if you find anything out.


----------



## CacheHavs

Missy,
I am so glad that Cash is doing much better today. It is very scary when one of our little fur ones go down on us and they can't tell us what's wrong. :hug: to you and Cash


----------



## mintchip

Glad to hear he is back to normal. :hug:Missy and Cash:hug:
My first thought was an allergic reaction but would they have a fever too?


----------



## Thumper

I know how scary that is! Gucci had a sick day like that, and the vet didnt' have any answers for me either, but a hefty bill. lol  Seriously though, I'm glad he's bouncing back today. I think they just get a little under the weather from time to time, but better to be safe than sorry.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## whitBmom

Missy,how scary. I am happy to hear he is on the mend. I now know how scary these situations can be. Hugs to you and Cash. :hug:


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

Wow, Scary. I am glad Cash is feeling better today! I hope that it's nothing serious and that (even though it will cost more money) that they can't find anything in the tests. Poor guy, You just know how bad fevers are.. I bet he felt so bad.  Glad he's feeling better today though  YIPPIE!


----------



## Doggie Nut

Wow, Missy what a scare! I am happy to hear though that he is acting like his old self! Keep us posted on what you learn from the vet through that blood test! These things seem to come up so quickly!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy, I'm so glad that he's feeling better and has a food preference. What a scare. I wonder if a fever does the same thing for a dog that it does for us - kill off the bad bugs? I'm hoping the other blood tests come out fine. Let us know.


----------



## havanesebyha

Missy, I so glad to hear Cash is better this morning! They are just like little babies and it is so hard to predict what is wrong with them. Keep us up to date on how he is today. Do you live in an area with a lot of trees and deer for ticks? Hugs and kisses to you both!


----------



## Poornima

Missy, I am glad that Cash is doing better and continues to do well.


----------



## Havtahava

Good gravy, what a scare! I'm glad nothing serious has been found so far. I'll be continuing to hold out hope that it stays that way. I hope it was just a momentary infection being fought off in his system.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Missy - I hope your vet can figure this out if it is anything to be concerned about. How scary for you! So glad he is feeling better now.

Karen


----------



## Lina

Missy, I'm so glad that Cash is feeling better! It's hard not to know what's wrong with them, especially since they can't tell you how they are feeling. Hope Cash continues at 100% now.


----------



## Suuske747

Geeezzz...scary! 
I am glad Cash's health has improved by now!!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Beamer

Missy,
Glad Cash is feeling better! Sounds like an infection? What else would make his temp. go up so high? Even the vet didn't know a thing? Maybe geta second opinion from your regular vet...

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom

Glad he's doing better today. I had a scare like this whilst watching my mom's sheltie mix. My mom left for Nicaragua on Saturday and by Sunday her dog was lethargic, not eating, and basically tuning us all out in her crate.

I got her to the vet ASAP and she had a temp. Vet thought it might be an infection. One day of antibiotics and she was her usual annoying self . Hope this is the case for you & Mr. Cash.


----------



## juliav

Oh how scarry, poor little Cash. I am glad he is feeling better and acting like his normal self again. Please let us know what you vet says.


----------



## maryam187

Missy, sorry to read about the big scare but glad to see Cash is back to his normal self. It's great to find out he's OK, but sucks to spend sooo much money. On the other hand, one wouldn't want to hear bad news for the same money either...


----------



## Leeann

Poor Cash. Me and the boys are sending over a BIG


----------



## Cosmosmom

Missy ..
Those trips to the emergency clinic can be terrifying .. Fevers in children and dogs can be very serious so it is good that you followed your instinct and took him right away  .. 
I am sure the s/c fluids helped him a lot ..
Dogs do get viruses just like humans .. Lets hope all is over for now and with a little R & R he is as good as new ..


----------



## MaddiesMom

Wow, Missy. I'm sure that was a scary trip to the ER. I'm so glad Cash is better now. I wonder what could have caused this?


----------



## Lynn

Oh...Missy,
How scary, I am so glad he is better today. I am having computer problems at home, so I have not been on as much(little red wine on the lap top:biggrin1 I really could not handle it if anything bad ever happen to Cash or Jasper.


----------



## Missy

I LOVE THIS FORUM!!! you all are so wonderful and supportive and understanding. We just got back from our Vet. And they did a tick panel. His temperature is normal and he is still a pudge LOL (just like our doctors they make sure I know that.)

We went to the pet store after just Cash and Me and everyone ooo'd and ahhh'd, good for both of our souls. We always make an extra effort to spend alone time with Jasper with xtra walks because he is our problem child-- but we always assume Cash is fine, he is so easy going. It was nice for us to have a little alone time.

I spent most of the morning trying to figure out how to submit a claim to VPI for last night and today (a total of $559.) This will be our first claim since we have had it- so we'll see if it is worth it. I will keep you posted. 

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## SMARTY

We are so sorry for you scare and are glad Cash is acting normal today. Hopefully everything will be normal on his test. I'm sure our fur babies have off days the same as we do. Keep us posted.


----------



## Laurief

Wow Missy - those bills are high, hopefully your insurance will pay for a lot of it. And the most important thing is that he is OK!!! What a little sweetie!! My kids are like that, we always worried about our older (more "difficult-zesty" child) so the younger guy always was assumed to be ok. I try so hard now to pay such more attention to the younger one. So I am sure that Cash was happy to have the attention, as well as Jasper "the problem child" ound: You must live in my household!!!!
Let us know tonight and tomorrow am how Cash is doing.


----------



## irnfit

Poor Missy. Anything to give us gray hair. Glad to hear Cash is doing better.


----------



## lfung5

Wow Missy, that is so scary. The not knowing would freak me out good. I am glad he is at least feeling better. Hugs and kisses from my gang!


----------



## Guest

Glad to here Cash is feeling better. Hoping the panel turns out ok. Keep us posted.


----------



## Brady's mom

Glad to hear he is feeling better. I am so sorry you had to go through all of that.


----------



## dboudreau

Good to hear Cash is feeling better. S & D send :hug: & :kiss:


----------



## Cheryl

Thank goodness Cash is OK. Temperatures elevate in response to infection. They respond before the White Blood Cell Count has a chance to increase. It is the body's attempt to kill the virus or bacteria fast (because most are pretty selective about the environment they live in including the temperature. 

In people a fever as a response to an allergic reaction would be unusual. Perhaps dogs are different. Please keep us posted. Give Cash a couple extra belly rubs from me.


----------



## woodlandmoon

I'm glad he's ok!


----------



## marjrc

Oh my gosh, I almost stopped breathing when I saw your thread just now! Thankfully, Cash's bloodtests are normal and he seems good as new. Phew!! 

But....... didn't you just get them vaccinated last week, when you had them weighed ??? Just a thought....


----------



## Jane

How scary, Missy! I panicked when I saw this thread. I am so glad Cash is doing better now. Well, at least you learned he likes those medallions!!

Give Cash an extra hug for me! :hug:


----------



## Havtahava

marjrc said:


> But....... didn't you just get them vaccinated last week, when you had them weighed ??? Just a thought....


Oh, good thinking, Marj.

Missy, is this true? If so, I wonder if this is your cause. I know you are completely stressed out about this and I'm thinking about you a lot tonight. I hope you all get some restful sleep.


----------



## Judy A

I don't know how I missed this yesterday....I'm so glad to hear that Cash is doing better now! That is a huge scare!


----------



## melissaj4

I'm so glad Cash is better. That must have been a very 
scary ordeal. I hope the find the cause.


----------



## marjrc

Their vaccines were the first thing I thought of because of what happened to Ricky last Oct./Nov. I will never know for sure if it was due to his shots that 4 days later, he had to be brought in and ALT levels were sky high, but. ..... 

In Cash's case, his liver enzymes were thankfully normal.


----------



## Missy

*Cash back to the Vet!*

Hi all, I wish this update was that Cash continued to improve. But last night he got all Lethargic again and had tremors. We kept him between us in bed last night to watch him and he continued to shake but eventually settled into a normal breathing pattern. But he wouldn't move unless we moved him. He would take a bit of water every time I offered but not much. And his temperature was a little high but not as high as it had been. This morning we took him back to our Vet, As he would just stay where ever we put him and showed no interest in going out side to relieve himself. He did finally go when we got to the vet -- and he was limping a bit on one front paw. She seems to think he is presenting as a classic tick born disease. With the up and down fevers and the joint pain. So he is at the vet now on IV fluids and IV Doxycyclin even though the tick panel they did yesterday is not back yet. And they drew some blood in case after observing him they want to do more tests. The only thing she thought of that the CBC wouldn't have covered was auto-immune. But she felt pretty confident that he is acting like he has a tick born disease. She didn't seem to concerned that I started feeding the medallions raw.

Marj, Kimberly, His vaccinations were 20 days ago. Could it take that long to present? I will mention that to the Vet though to be sure. Also, during his annual they did find coccidia so both he and Jasper have been on Albon with one day left of treatment. I also mentioned that to the vet.

Poor Jasper kept looking to see if Cash was still in the Car. But now he seems to like being an only pup. At least for now.

I get to check on him at 4 and see if he can come home or if he should stay overnight.

Please keep Cash in your thoughts and hope that it is nothing more than a tick. Apparently if caught it is fairly easily treated.


----------



## Havtahava

Missy, I'm definitely thinking of you and have been praying for some good news - and that you get some kind of information so you know how to deal with this. 

20 days ago seems unlikely to me, but what do I know?

I hope you get some rest today. I know you need it. :hug:


----------



## mckennasedona

Missy, I'm so sorry to hear that Cash is back at the vet. I do so hope they find out what is causing the problem. 

Sending big hugs to all of you.


----------



## Poornima

Oh, Missy, I am so sorry to hear that Cash is not feeling well. We are sending tons of healthy, healing thoughts to Cash. Wish you the best! :hug:


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Missy - I'm hoping for the best turnout, and that it will be diagnosed soon. It's so hard when they are not feeling well!!

Karen


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh no Missy. I am so sorry that your baby isn't feeling better. My brother's lab had Limes Disease before and it does sound very similar. Hopefully they will get some medicine in him and he will feel better soon! I will be thinking of you and him.


----------



## Lina

Missy, I'm so sorry that Cash is still not feeling well! I hope that the vet will have good news for you later today! :hug:


----------



## Leeann

Missy, I so sorry Cash is not feeling better. Did they tell you when they would get the results from the tick panel?
We will keep you and Cash in our thoughts and send over lots of extra healing vibes.


----------



## Julie

Oh Missy!:hug:
This has got to be so frustrating and worrisome for you. Darn---I thought he was so much better! I hope they find what is causing this soon and Cash will be home healthy and happy!

From a tick? Do you have ticks there already? Could he have eaten poo from a deer/rabbit/wildlife? That is the one shot I did not have for my boys last year(Lepto)but I think I will this year.


----------



## ivyagogo

How scary. We have so many deer here and now that it is getting warmer out, I'll be watching for those ticks. Gryff gets his Revolution on the 15th. I won't be a day late this month!


----------



## SmittenHavaneseMommy

I am so sorry Cash is sick again.  Poor sweetie. My dad got a tick bite last year, and they thought he'd gotten lime disease. He had a high fever like 104-105 one min. then down to normal the next. It went on for a week, he was lathargic, halucinations, it was very bad. We thought he was going to die. He had to be on treatments and will forever probably. It did effect his muscles and them being sore, etc... I sure hope this isn't what Cash has, but when you said a tick born disease, I immediately thought about my dad.  I HOPE HE'S SO MUCH BETTER SOOOOOOOON!


----------



## Judy A

Missy...keeping you and Cash in thought and prayer.....


----------



## Jane

Missy, I am very worried about Cash. :Cry: I will keep him in my prayers today and I'll be checking back often for updates. Sending love and hugs your way~ :grouphug:


----------



## Missy

Thank you all for your well wishes for me and Cash. I am having trouble concentrating on work (fortunately at home today) and have tried to lie down and nap since I got no sleep last night --- but can't seem to stay on the couch either. I really hope he is OK and does not have any residual effects from what ever this is. He really does not need any joint complications as Cash does not have optimal build any way-- his legs are a bit curved and his front legs are so much shorter than his back legs and he has a very long body (no show career for him-- but we couldn't love him any more) 

Julie, no one has asked me about getting into animal poop. He certainly could have had a feast on rabbit poo now that the snow is gone. I know my Vet leaves lepto out of their vaccines because of Havanese tendency to react to it.
I will ask about that as well.


----------



## Leeann

Missy didn’t Cash get into something in the yard around the same time last year and spend time at the vets? I know with all our snow melting my boys are investigating the back yard like it is new territory all over again. I am constantly after them to get out of the bushes, maybe he got into something again?


----------



## Leslie

Darn it, Missy! I thought he was better. I'm so sorry to read about what's happening today. Without a doubt, you and sweet little Cashy will be in my thoughts and prayers. Sure hope he's doing well enough for you to bring him home at 4. 

Hugs to you from me :hug:


----------



## Missy

good memory Leeann. It was around this time. I remember he was 4 months old- we had had him for a month. But very different symptoms. He was vomiting blood and extremely dehydrated. A month later, he twisted his ankle.
He is my tom dog always getting into something. 

I really hope it is just a bug and not something scarier.


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I am so sorry that Cash has taken a turn for the worse.  I am thinking of you and Cash and hoping that the vet give Cash the go ahead to come home and that he is feeling better.

Hugs and puppy kisses,


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh poor Cash - he's so lucky to have you for a mom. It sounds like your vet is giving him extra good care. I like that she's treating based on the symptoms rather than making your wait for the blood test results. Hugs to all of you and let us know what you find out.


----------



## Missy

I just got off the phone with the Vet Tech. I am not quite sure what to make of the conversation. They are not sure yet they want to send Cash home tonight. His temp is staying at 102.5 (it was 103.2 this morning when I brought him in) But I think they would prefer it be lower for him to come home. When I asked how is he doing first she said "he seems tired from all the activity" because they are keeping him near them so they can keep an eye on him. But then she said "but I think he seems a bit better" 

Only the lyme part of the tick panel came back and it was negative-- the rest (anaplasma, erlichia,(sp) etc) will be back later tonight. I asked if it could be a delayed reaction to the vaccines, and she said if it was after 20 days it would be extremely odd, especially a reaction like this, they would expect to see in the first five days. I also mentioned Leptovirus, and that he does have access to rabbit poo. And she said she would speak to the doctor and see if she wanted him tested. 

So not much real info to share. all I know is he will either stay the night, or he may come home for the night and go back tomorrow morning for more IV. 

Now I am getting scared!!!


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I am scared right along with you. There is nothing worse than not knowing what's going on. Is there another vet you can see tomorrow once all the test results come in, for a second opinion. 

When will you know if Cash is coming home?


----------



## Leeann

Oh Missy I can only imagine how you are feeling, I was so hoping to read Cash was coming home. Its good news about the lyme, hopefully they will get to the bottom of this and soon.

Is Michael home with you now? I hate to think of you alone feeling this way.
Me and the boys are going to continue sending good vibes your way for Cash.


----------



## Missy

I will know around 6. Julia, what about this makes you think I should get another opinion? Is there something I may not be thinking of? or just be cautious. I may call the other vet and see if they would even be able to get a non-client in tomorrow.


----------



## mckennasedona

Missy, I'm sorry to hear that Cash is still at the vet. I hope they get the other test results soon. We all know we can't really trust what we read on the Internet but gosh, his symptoms do sound so much like Lyme disease but that's been ruled out, I guess.


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I didn't mean to scare you at all, sorry if I did. When the results come in and if your vet is still uncertain, you might want another opinion, just to be on a safe side.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Missy I am so sorry to hear that Cash may not be coming home tonight. The good thing is that he is at a place where they can care for him like he needs, and know what to watch for. Poor little boy. How is Jasper handling being alone? I am worried about you too!! How are you holding up with all this? It always seems that us MOms do the most of the worrying!! Our prayers and thoughts and hugs and kisses are with you and Cash tonight. Please keep us all up to date!!


----------



## Julie

Missy,
I think it is good you brought up the lepto. I'm not sure if it was my vet,or here on the forum,but I remember reading they can catch that from eating or just coming into contact with any wild animals. Squirrels/rabbits etc. I was very concerned about it as my neighbors all around me have hunting dogs that run loose. It seems like it presents itself in a way that makes it difficult to diagnose and by the time the vet thinks of lepto it is too late.They usually suspect liver problems first. I actually think my vet told me this,but I couldn't swear to it. Please rule that out Missy. I know it can be treated if caught early.

:grouphug: Missy :grouphug:

Here's hoping Cash gets home tonight all better!:kiss:


----------



## maryam187

Oh my Missy, now that's a big scare  When I read about the symptoms he had last night, I too thought of ticks. Hopefully that's what it is despite the negative Lyme test. I will keep you in my prayers and hope for soon&great results. :hug:


----------



## Missy

Leeann, Michael will be home soon. Thanks for thinking of that. 

Susan, the Vet said often the tests come back with false negatives which us why she treated him anyway. But she thought his symptoms were more like another tick organism called anaplasma. 

I have made a tentative appointment with another vet tomorrow- but not sure I will keep it. 

Thankyou everyone, please keep sending all the good vibes, thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Laurief

You know that we are all going thru this with you Missy!! I will be thinking of you often tonight, and hope that you can get some answers!! Let us know if there is anything we can do, although I feel so hopeless, being so far away!! Just knows that our hearts are with you!!
Laurie


----------



## Leeann

Missy, I am home if you need ANYTHING just ask I could be there in a flash :hug:


----------



## SMARTY

Darn, I just checked back in to see what was going on. I'm so sorry Cash is still having problems. Our thoughts are with you, keep us posted. I really hope it is not the rabbit poop as Smarty eats her share of rabbit and deer poop just about every day.


----------



## Havtahava

Just got to read your update, Missy. Try not to be scared. It sounds like they are being very thorough and checking several options. That sounds like a good thing!

We're here for you!


----------



## Missy

So, I don't know much more. But will find out when I speak to the doctor when we pick him up at 7:15. he may have to go back tomorrow if he isn't doing any better. There was a low positive titer for rocky mountain fever. I will learn more when we pick him up.


----------



## maryam187

Missy, that's the tick I thought of after Lyme. The bug is called Rickettsia ricketsii and these are the symptoms in a human:


> Initial signs and symptoms of the disease include sudden onset of fever, headache, and muscle pain, followed by development of rash. The disease can be difficult to diagnose in the early stages


. The Doxycycline is from the Tetracycline family which should cover both Lyme and RMSF (Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever). Please keep us updated. You'll know more in 45min. :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Oh goodness, Missy! The last time I logged in, Cash was doing better. So from what I'm reading, they are still suspecting a tick related illness or not? I know Rocky Mt. Fever is from ticks too. I would have thought this was a little early for ticks, but I guess not. It does sound like the vet is testing Cash for all possible illnesses. I hope they get to the bottom of it quickly and Cash is on the rebound for real. In the meantime, we're all sending hugs your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Laurief

Well let us know, we will be thinking about you!!! Give Cash and Jasper kisses from us all!!


----------



## juliav

Missy,

Thanks for the update and I will look forward to your post after you pick up Cash.


----------



## Lina

Missy, poor Cash! I hope that you will get some answers soon and hopefully coming home will make him feel better! I'll be thinking of you tonight! :hug:


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm so glad to hear that Cash is coming home tonight. He'll be much happier home with you. I'm looking forward to good news in the morning.


----------



## Havtahava

MaddiesMom said:


> I would have thought this was a little early for ticks, but I guess not.


Jeanne, it seems like it, doesn't it? I just had someone visit my home last week and told me they had just found a tick on their Hav the week before. They live in a rather urban/suburban area too. Thank goodness, they found it when they did, but it left a bump on the dog's head.


----------



## JanB

Missy, I'm so sorry to read of Cash's setback! I hope you get a diagnosis soon; not knowing is the worst. 

I'm sending lots of hugs and prayers for Cash and you tonight! :hug:


----------



## Lynn

Oh Missy...
I am so sorry to hear Cash is not well, last I read he was doing better. I am worried sick now, also. 
We send you lots of get well :hug::hug: and I want you to know you and Cash are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Missy

Hi All: you are all so sweet to keep checking in, but then again, this is how I feel about all your fur babies too. 

Cash is home and so much more his normal self (taking your whole hand with the treat- LOL) His temp is down to 101.5 and he is acting like Cash.

Here is what the Vet said. She wishes it had been a more positive positive for the rocky mountain spotted fever because then she could say with certainty this is what caused his illness. But since we probably caught it right away with the onset of fever it could just be that the antibodies have not duplicated in his blood yet. And that even though the lyme and the anaplasma and erlichia were negative - a month from now they could come out positive even after treatment- but in a healthy dog that could help him fight the diseases in the future. (Maryam, let me know if I interpretted this right.) 

So he is on Doxy for a month and she said that if it were Lepto (even though she really didn't think it was) the doxycyclin would treat that as well, and also all the other tick born diseases that have not built up antibodies yet. 

So she said we may see a fever spike again over the next day and that is OK- but if he is not better by Saturday we should bring him back in for more testing-- that is based on with the positive being such a low positive it could just be an immune response to something else that caused the fever. So she would do auto-immune testing next since the CBC showed no signs of elevated liver, kidney, pancreas. She also didn't totally reject that it could be a response to the vaccines-- but there really in no test- although she thought something in the ANA could show that and that is part of the auto-immune. (I am guessing that she may be thinking auto immune as a back up because in his short little life he has been to the Vet a lot) 

But we are all hoping that it is the RMSF and that we caught it early enough to avoid any long term consequences. 

I really like this Vet and I think she will be my Vet of choice from now on. She chided me in a friendly way by asking "if I had been on the internet all day" but then proceeded to answer all my fears and even took some seriously. 

This whole episode has cost is $787.75 hopefully insurance pay some of that back -- But, It is just so nice to have my little whiner back!!! 

Keep sending those thoughts- he's not out of the woods (with the ticks) yet...but well on the road thanks to your well wishes and prayers


----------



## Missy

Oh and the vet has said they have seen a lot of tick cases. I guess as soon as it gets above freezing they come out and the Frontline is only 80-90 % effective. So be careful, especially all of you dark dogs like my Cash.


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Sending hugs, good thoughts and prayers:grouphug:


----------



## anneks

I'm glad to hear they think that his treatment will knock out anything he could have picked up. It's not fun waiting and not knowing. I am also glad that he is back home and enjoying himself. I think being at home is probably the best medicine.


----------



## Poornima

Missy, sending tons of healthy thoughts to Cash. I am glad that he is home. Wish continued success to Cash in his treatment! Get well soon Cash!:hug:


----------



## maryam187

Missy, I'm glad to read, Cash is doing better. Hopefully the Doxycycline will get rid of any possible bug. I didn't know anything about Ehrlichiosis, but found out that it's also a tick-borne disease with similar symptoms to RMSF. It has 3 stages, where the 1st one sounds like something Cash could have. It states, if you catch it in the early stage and treat it with Tetracycline/Doxycycline, the outcome is great.
As for immunity post infection: I can only speak for Lyme's, there's a controversy whether a human develops life-long immunity after infection. Some say no, some say a little bit, some say only for a short period of time. I'm pretty sure it's the same for Ehrlichiosis. 
Either way, if it's any of the 3 (Lyme, Ehrlichiosis or RMSF) a course of Doxycycline for 6-8 weeks should take care of it.

Wish all of you a calm and restful night! :hug:


----------



## maryam187

Missy, I think the forum went down for a few minutes. I guess everybody was checking at the same time to see how sweet Cash is doing, LOL.


----------



## Missy

OMG, all those thoughts and prayers for Cashy crashed the forum!!!Thanks again, all. Yes-- I'm going to have a little help getting to get to sleep tonight. something like that creepy green moth in all the sleep drug ads.


----------



## marjrc

What a day for you, Missy! I tried to get on here sooner to find out what was going on, but only now had a few minutes. I've thought of you and know how we worry, but didn't realize poor Cash spent the day at the vets'. 

You wrote: *"So she would do auto-immune testing next since the CBC showed no signs of elevated liver, kidney, pancreas. " * That is GOOD! I was wondering about his liver so this is a good sign. Looks like the treatment Cash is getting now might just do the trick.

Who knows about the vaccines? It's tough to say, but certainly if they suspect tick disease, then that's that.

I'm sure you are both exhausted from the lack of sleep and worry. I know what that's like! Hang in there and I hope and pray Cash is over the worst of his symptoms.

(((hugs))) and many belly rubs for our Cash!


----------



## ama0722

Missy- <hugs> to you and Cash. Been a roller coaster of a few days for you. I really hope he stays himself and what this situation results in is a new vet for you!

Take care and keep us posted,
Amanda


----------



## Cosmosmom

So Sorry to hear about Cash and his setback .. It sounds like you have a very caring conscientious and up to date vet ..
Your are in good hands ..
Our prayers and healing thoughts are on their way to you ..


----------



## dboudreau

Checking in to see how Cash is doing. Lets hope that they have found the problem and he will be on the road to recovery. :grouphug:


----------



## Havtahava

I hope you all sleep well tonight, Missy. You and Cash both deserve it.


----------



## Brady's mom

I am so glad to hear that Cash is home and acting more like himself. I know the ticks are scary. Linda and I took the dogs for a hike about a month ago on one of the few warm days we had then. I got home and found 11 (yes I counted them) ticks on Brady. None were attached, they were all crawling. Linda uses the Advantix and had none on her dogs, but I am not comfortable with Advantix. Anyway, I know there are a lot of ticks out there from the wet stange weather we have had on the East Coast. 

Thanks for keeping us all posted. All the people and havs here are an extended family and I certainly do worry when one is under the weather. I will be thinking of you and him and hoping he continues to feel better!:hug:


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I am so happy Cash is home and is doing much better. Sending positive thoughts for a restful and uneventful night for all of you. I will be keeping my fingers crossed that Cash is on his way to recovery with no further set backs.

Sweet dreams,


----------



## Lina

Missy, glad to hear that Cash is home and feeling better! Hopefully the Doxy will get rid of all other symptoms! Have a good night, you deserve it.


----------



## Jane

Thank goodness Cash is home and in your loving arms! I'm hoping the meds will be effective and not cause any side effects. Praying that this ordeal will end soon and that Cash will be back in good health and chowing down!


----------



## Leeann

Missy, woke up thinking of you this morning with hopes of a better day for you and Cash. Please give him some extra belly rubs from us.


----------



## Laurief

Missy - woke up to some good news - glad Cash is home and got to spend the night home with you, I am sure that makes him feel so much better just to be home!! I hope that the meds start to work for him- let us know how he is today.


----------



## Missy

Guys I am crying as I write this. Cash had great night, he ate, he played, he walked up the steps himself and gladly went his crate so we all could sleep. At 5am I was wakened to a wimper- when I got up to see what was going on he was sitting up but frozen whimpering and then fell back down and seemed to not be able to move. When we went to move him to the bed the movement gave him pain and he cried. He has no fever, just a lot of pain when we or he tries to move him. We moved him downstairs on a pillow-- and when we tried to move his head to put a blanket under it he cried again. He is resting comfortable now. 

I am waiting anxiously til the vet gets in at 8a to see what to do next.

keep sending those prayers.


----------



## Havtahava

Oh Missy. I'm so sorry. It sounds like he just keeps having some weird spasms of pain. I wish it was something obvious. This mysterious recurrence has got to be wearing on all of you.


----------



## Cheryl

Oh no!! I am so sorry to hear this. I will be thinking of you all day! Please keep us posted. (((((HUGS))))) to you and Cash!


----------



## Brady's mom

Oh Missy, I am so sorry. I am saying a prayer now and hoping that the vet is able to figure out what is going on with him this morning.


----------



## Leeann

Missy I am so sad to hear Cash is not doing better this morning. My thoughts & prayers are still with you.


----------



## anneks

The ups and downs must be really hard. Just as you think he is getting all better something else happens. It does sound like a pain reaction. Mirabel had a lot of pain from her microchipping and did the same thing. She would go to move and then kinda yelp cause it hurt her. I hope the vet can give him something to make him more comfortable while he recovers. I am sure there will be a lot of people checking in around 8 am!


----------



## maryam187

Oh Missy, this is terrifying! I hope you're at the Vet right now and they can figure out what's wrong with him. Is it possible that he has meningitis? The neck stiffness could be a sign for it... (((hugs)))


----------



## Sissygirl

Missy,

I am so sorry to hear about Cash. I am praying the vet finds out what's wrong and Cash starts to feel well real soon.

Hugs from Sissy


----------



## Laurief

Oh my gosh Missy, Obviously my glee was short lived!! I hope you guys are at the vets now getting this taken care of. How frightening for you!! Please let us know whats going on when you can - 

:hug::kiss: - from the 4L's


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

I'm sitting here crying for you and Cash. We've all been riding this roller coaster with you. I'm praying for a quick resolution to this nightmarish problem. If I could do it, I'd will him well.

I'll be watching for updates. God bless!


----------



## Julie

OMG----I'm sorry Missy!:hug:

He seems better and then not,again and again. Those ups and downs must be difficult for you. Sending good thoughts and prayers to you and Cash. I sure hope they get to the bottom of this soon. You are probably at the vet now,please keep us informed.

Cash---here's an angel to look after you Buddy!:angel:
Missy---:grouphug:


----------



## SMARTY

Missy, I am so, so sorry all of you are having to go through so much. I was reading the back post and just knew all would be well today. You are in our thoughts.

Kimberly, mentioned it being early for ticks. Smarty has gotten them all winter. Some were seed ticks and some were deer ticks. I had a bite on my neck last week. The frontline kills them on the dog, after the bite. We live in such a wooded area there is no way to avoid them. We use Off when going to work in the yard, but not to go peepee.

This problem with Cash is very scary for all of us.


----------



## Jane

Missy and Cash, :grouphug:

It is so hard to see our furry boys in pain - I'm hoping the vet will know exactly what to do for him. Hang in there, Missy. One hour at a time....


----------



## Leslie

Missy~ It's 7:30 here in CA and I just read about what's going on. I know you're probably at the vet's now. I'm praying they can make him more comfortable and find out definitively what's wrong. Here's a :hug: for you. Hang in there!


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Missy, I'm so sorry Cash has had another bout of pain. It's so hard to see them hurt and not know why it's happening. Please let us know what the vet says. 

Sending big hugs to all of you.... :grouphug:


----------



## Paige

MIssy, I have been off the computer for awhile and just read this. I am so sorry this is happening to Cash. I hope today is the day that they find the problem and solution. My prayers are with you.:angel:


----------



## mintchip

Missy I am so sorry to hear the latest about Cash. I hope and pray that the Vet will find the answer soon.:grouphug:Get Well Soon Cash!:grouphug:


----------



## Lynn

Missy,
I hope they find out what is wrong with Cash today....that poor baby, and you must be so upset. I wish we could do something for you and Cash...we are sending you lots of :hug::hug: checking back later, hoping and praying for good news.


----------



## ama0722

Missy- How scary. Keep us posted and I hope you get to the bottom of this as quick as possible.

Amanda


----------



## juliav

Missy,

This is so scarry, I hope you get some answers from your vet. We are all thinking of you and hoping you and your vet can get to the bottom of this.

Hugs,


----------



## Guest

Missy,

Oh, goodness, I am so sorry to hear about Cash! I will be praying that it's nothing serious...:grouphug:


----------



## Leeann

Checking back in Missy, I have been thinking of you all day.


----------



## Lina

Missy, that is so scary about Cash! I really hope that the vet is able to give you some answers today. I will be thinking of you both today.


----------



## Laurief

It's about 1pm here on the east coast, and still no word. I hope it is because they are taking good care of Cash. Missy we are sending good vibes your way. Hope to hear something soon!


----------



## Missy

Hi all: giving you a update 

We took him back to our vet this morning, who got us right in with a neurologist at a specialty hospital. Cash is limping on all his legs and has pain in his shoulders and neck...The poor little guy. He is there now getting MRI's and and possibly spinal and joint taps. This place was terrific, and friendly and it felt to me like I was seeing a neurologist from a real good people's hospital but was had a great animal bedside manner. A surgeon also evaluated him. The Neurologist mentioned a few things he thought it was-- all treatable with Steroids. I don't remember the names he mentioned - and when I asked him to write them down so I could go home and go on-line he requested that I wait til the tests were done and he knew more so I wouldn't get all panicked for nothing but he was very nice about it and had I insisted I am sure he would have complied. I am a little blown away One was a virus with the word menengitus in it-- but unlike menengitus in humans it is very treatable. the other was an auto-immune. He also didn't rule out a vaccination response-- but there is no way to check that other than getting him better and vaccinating him a year from now and see if it happens again. But if he has either of the things he mentioned above - he would reccomend only getting a rabies shot. 

I am pretty scared. We go back around 4 to hopefully pick him up and get a diagnosis. 

It has just been all so sudden. They are not ruling out the tick born diseases yet but seem a bit confused by the ups and downs of the fever and the joint pain. And if it was the tick born, he probably would be feeling better already from the Doxy. Through this whole thing Last night was the first night he seemed in pain and it must be a lot because Cash does not cry-- he didn't cry when I cut his the kwik of his nail by mistake once, he doesn't cry if I am wrestling with a nasty mat. But last night and this morning he cried if we just slightly lifted his legs or neck. 

I'll keep you posted-- but we may be pretty tied up today.

Thank you all for checking in and for all the hugs and angels. It is nice to know that you are all here. It really helps to be able to download and have people think of things you don't or are too emotionally involved to understand at the time.

Send out your good healing vibes to my boy!!! And please give your own extra belly rubs from me.


----------



## Lina

Missy, it sounds like Cash is in good hands. How wonderful that you were able to see a Neurologist! I hope that you will know what is going on when you pick him up tonight and I will keep sending healing vibes your way. :grouphug:


----------



## Laurief

Missy - I am so thinking about you!!! The good thing is that he is in the right place to help him. Poor little guy. Are they giving him anything for the pain? Or do they not want to mask the problems. Well I will check back later today, and/or tonight to see if you have an update. Our prayers are heading up to Cash!!!


----------



## mckennasedona

Missy, keeping you in our thoughts and prayers sending healing vibes to Cash. I hope the neurologist can get to the root of the problem. Thank goodness for veterinary specialists!


----------



## Missy

Nothing for pain yet. Until all the tests again. But they will be putting him under for the tests-- and there was a line item on the estimate for morphine. So I think they will get him as comfortable as they can as soon as they can.

You hate to think of the money thing at times like these. But I am so relieved to have started the insurance a while back. Hopefully they will cover what they say they will cover. These tests are not cheap. 

Jasper is a bit confused, this morning when we were making arrangement and Cash was lying absolutely still on the couch Jasper just went over and lied next to him.

Just got the call, we can go pick up Cash.


----------



## Guest

Ohhhh, Missy...We are all hoping and praying for the best!:hug:


----------



## maryam187

:whoo: I'm glad that you can go pick him up! This means it's not too bad! Whatever it is, I pray it'll be over soon and your guys can play together again...keep us posted if you can...


----------



## Brady's mom

That is great that they were able to get him in with the neurologist so quickly. It does sound like he is in good hands. Thank you for keeping us all posted. I am thinking of you and him and keep checking in to see how he is. I am glad you will be bringing him home today.


----------



## Lina

Missy, so glad to hear that you get to pick him up! Hopefully they will have some answers for you!


----------



## Poornima

Missy, you and Cash are in our prayers and thoughts! Wish you all the best!


----------



## Julie

Oh good! You get to go pick him up? That's sure sounds like good news! Goodness,I hope he snaps out of it with an easy solution. Poor guy. It breaks my heart. Still sending Cash another angel:angel:

Extra belly rubs to Jasper too,for being such a good buddy!:kiss:


----------



## Havtahava

Missy said:


> I'll keep you posted-- but we may be pretty tied up today.
> 
> Thank you all for checking in and for all the hugs and angels. It is nice to know that you are all here. It really helps to be able to download and have people think of things you don't or are too emotionally involved to understand at the time.
> 
> Send out your good healing vibes to my boy!!! And please give your own extra belly rubs from me.


I am so glad you are feeling supported. I can only imagine how helpless you must be feeling right now. Please post as often as it helps you, but don't feel pressured to update us. You and Cash (and Michael and Jasper) have so enough on your plate right now.


----------



## marjrc

Dang! I was hoping Cash would have had a good night and there would be no more need to worry. It's really tough leaving them behind at the hospital, but I kept telling myself that they knew what they were doing and it's the best place for our sick pups to be. It sounds like the neuro is really good. 

Please know we are all sending healing vibes for Cash and for you and the rest of the family. It's so stressful, but you can vent with us any time, Missy. ((((hugs)))) I will leave the forum open and check in a little later.......


----------



## dboudreau

Sorry to hear Cash isn't better, we will continue to send healing vibs and our prayers. :grouphug: to you.


----------



## Laurief

Missy, I am so glad to know that you could pick him up this after oon. I hope it is because they found the problem and can correct it!! When you get a chance, let us know, but like Kimberly says, you have to take care of the family and pups first. We will worry, but we will be ok. Let us know when you can. Hope Cash is up for some good belly rubs tonight!


----------



## maryam187

Missy, hope all is well and you guys are back home.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Gosh, Missy. I'll feel so bad about all that you and Cash have been going through. Its wonderful that the neurologist saw Cash right away. Once you have a good diagnosis, hopefully treatment can be started right away. We're all thinking of you and Cash and hoping he'll be his bouncy self soon. :hug:


----------



## Missy

Well, our boy is home looking like a lame old Jewish man- the patch they shaved on the back of his head/neck looks a little like a yamikah. And the leg shaved for the IV accentuates his curved leg and he is still limping- but much better than this morning. He is groggy but interested when something is happening outside. He is lying on a pillow by me now. While Michael took Jasper on an errand to get Cash's pain meds and our dinner.

I have no news-- the MRI was unremarkable as were the x-rays-- They will know more from the spinal fluid tomorrow- but so far it is normal as well. :frusty: They took extra spinal fluid and blood in case these tests come back with no answer they will test for infectious diseases that can effect the nervous system. 

They are basically right now throwing all solutions at him. He is staying on the Doxycycline in case it is tick born. I am also to give him Antirobe to treat a protozoal disease like Toxoplasma or Neospora (I went back to cooking the medallions and when all this settles Fromm's here I come) , he is on tramadol for pain (just like his mom) and I have Prednisone if the spinal tap shows inflammatory spinal cord disease. The things the spinal tap could detect that he thinks is the most likely cause is "steroid-responsive meningitis-arteritis" He also mentioned diskospondylitis, and polyathropathy. 

Now, I don't know what any of this means-- I will be spending my free hours researching on-line trying not to get too scared. I also think I should go back and re-look at ockham syndrome/CD-- Poor Cash does look like that picture in the Diane Klumb's book of the dog that looks like he has the front end of one dog and the back end of another. But until now has only been diagnosed as having slightly bowed front legs.

I need some instruction on how to get a pill down a dogs throat. Until now I have relied on cheese. But the Antriobe is a very big capsule and he kept spitting it out and the powder spilled all over the place- he may have got a 1/2 dose. Any advice? 

So that is all I know-- a lot of ifs and no answers. I pretty frustrated, sad, and oh so very tired. We all are, except Jasper who got two park walks today and has more energy than I have ever seen him have. But when Cash came home and lied down on the bed we made for him on the floor, Jassy just lay down right beside him keeping watch. 

Thanks again all. It really helps me understand what I know more when I download like this. :hug: back to you all.


----------



## mckennasedona

Missy, you must be terribly exhausted from all this. Sit back and enjoy your dinner, cuddle Cash and Jasper, and try to get some rest. How frustrating to have no definitive answers. I know they'll get it but the waiting is hard.


----------



## Leeann

Missy I'm just glad Cash is home with you right now. It is so much harder when we can not be with them. Hopefully soon they will have an answer, it sounds like they are doing everything they can. I'm here if you need anything :kiss:


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I am so sorry this is such an ordeal for you and Cash. It seems like he is in good hands with the specialist and he is looking for all the possible cases. 

Thinking of you and sending healing vibes to Cash.


----------



## SMARTY

Missy, put a very small amout of olive oil on the capsule, push it to the back of his throat, hold his mouth closed and blow on his nose or stroke his neck to make him swollow. The oil helps it go dow easily. I hope this works for you. 

Try to rest tonight.


----------



## ivyagogo

Missy, I'm so sorry Cash still isn't feeling well. I'm sure all these specialists will find out what is wrong very soon and make him well. Hang in there.


----------



## Sissygirl

Missy,

I am glad Cash is home with you. I am so sorry you all have to be going through this - poor little guy I hope you get some results soon.

I am really thinking about you and praying everything will be ok.

Hugs


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Wow, Missy!! You are going through the wringer!!! I'm sure you are in high gear, but are wearing out from all of the going and worrying. 

Here's my method of giving pills . . . My years having unhealthy dogs DOES actually provide me some useful experience from time to time.  I'm not saying this will work for you, but this is what has worked for me. . .

Gracie has to take a pill larger than the size of an M&M once a day now. She is only 4.5 lbs. now, but she manages it very well without crushing or cutting it up. We just kind of put it in her mouth and push it back pretty far and she swallows. She doesn't totally enjoy it, but she doesn't really fight it. We have had to give our Cairn Terrier pills for 10+ years . . . We tried to disguise it in cheese, etc. . . but that didn't always work - she got smart and knew they were there. So through the years, we realized that this method was easier than disguising it because sometimes we would find it later - hiding under her pillow, etc. because she would spit it out. She now has liver problems - with old age (13) and we have had to "cram" huge capsules (like horse pill) down the same way. It really isn't as hard as it seems. And neither of my dogs fight it too much - its just one of those things like cutting nails - It's got to be done. Let me explain how we do it - I put my left elbow & arm down her back so she can't squirm away and then open her mouth with my left hand and use my right hand to put the pill in. (You've got to put the pill in far enough or he will just spit it out. Put it a little past his back teeth.) (With my Cairn Terrier we just let her lay in her bed, but I'm afraid Gracie would fight more since she is a puppy.) Then, I close her mouth gently until she swallows - which is about 1/2 second later. Some may think this is a cruel way to do it, but this is the only way we could be sure it was actually getting down. The whole process takes us about 10 - 15 seconds max. Then, we give her lots of love and a treat for being a good girl. You could give her a few treats before and trick it into her, but havs are smart dogs and they will quickly figure out what you are doing. Not sure if this will work for you. I'm sure you will come up with your own method. This is just what has worked well for us.

I will be praying Cash gets well. Our little guys can really cause so much trouble, can't they?? It's times like these we realize how important they are to us and how much we love them. 

Karen


----------



## pjewel

Missy, the not knowing is so hard. I think the most terrifying part of this kind of thing is the fine one moment and suddenly sick the next. Sending hugs and healing vibes your way. I hope they get to the bottom of it soon and he can be on his way back to good health.

Sitting here waiting for updates as you have them. Try to have a quiet, restful (as possible) night.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Oh Missy, sounds like you and Cash have been through the wringer. Here are some hugs and prayers for everyone at your house. :hug::angel:Sounds like the vet wants to get ahead of whatever this turns out to be. Hope you have a good and uneventful night.


----------



## maryam187

Missy, this has been a very tiring and unpleasant roller coaster for all of you. I hope they will figure something out soon. Not knowing what it is, is terrible, but it seems like they've really tried to cover every possible cause.

Karen, that's exactly how our breeder told us to give Pablo the deworming pill or any other pill. That's absolutely not cruel. One just has to make sure to put it faaar back and close the mouth and maybe lift their muzzle, which helps with the swallow reflex. With a little time and practice it'll get easier.


----------



## woodlandmoon

Thinking of you and Cash...


----------



## Jane

Oh Missy, I am just thinking about you and Cash all the time. It sounds like you are getting excellent medical care, thankfully! Hang in there - we are all here beside you. Get better soon, sweet Cash!! :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom

Just checking in on Cash, and see he's back home. Even though he's been shaven in places, it will be worth it if the boy starts perking up. Missy, I'm sure you're exhausted. Remember to take care of yourself too. It sounds like they've given Cash various medications to cover different scenarios. Hopefully he'll start feeling better soon. 

I gave pills the same way Karen and Sandi do. It does help to put a little olive oil on the pill to help it slide, although sometimes I couldn't hold the sucker because it was so slippery. It takes some practice. I used to put it as far back as I could, hold the snout closed, and stroke downwards on the throat. I'd also say "swallow". My prior dog got so used to it that she would just swallow it when I told her to. 

Get some rest, and get well soon, Cash!


----------



## Laurief

Missy - I am so glad that Cash is home with you tonight!! To me that is better medacine for him, than the drugs. He will get all the Mommy, Daddy & Jasper lovin that he wants = free of charge!! Boy they sure did seem to throw an awful lot of big words at you today! I hope that the spinal tap shows something that will be easily treatable. I will certainly keep all of you guys in my prayers tonight.
When my guys need pills that they dont like, I put it in peanut butter on the end of a rounded knife, or spoon handle. Then open the mouth & drag it across the roof of the mouth. They automatically lick backward & it is swallowed with the peanut butter. I used this on my cats & dogs & it has NEVER failed! Of course it helps that my guys love peanut butter! 
I hope you guys have a good, quiet, uneventful night and you get some answers the morning. Try to get some sleep, even it if is with one eye open!


----------



## Lina

Missy, I'm happy to hear that Cash is back home with you and at least acting a little more normal. I will keep thinking of you and your boys and I hope that you will get answers really soon. :hug:


----------



## Judy A

So sorry to hear that you don't have any concrete answers yet. I know you must be emotionally drained.....I will continue to keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## Missy

You know this thread just doesn't have enough PICTURES!!!! boy do puppy pictures go a long way to heal a tired heart. DH is watching a gruesome movie (no country for old men) with sweet little Cash curled up on his lap-- But I just couldn't take it. So I came in here to catch up. He seems to be in less pain and just pretty tired.


----------



## Brady's mom

Missy, I am glad to hear that he is in less pain and that he is home with his family. :hug: to you and Cash. Yes, the pictures do make us all feel better. I hope you all have a good night sleep and that you get to the bottom of this very soon!!!


----------



## mintchip

:kiss::hug:Get well soon Cash:kiss::hug:


----------



## dboudreau

Try to get some rest Missy. You won't be any good to anyone if you get sick too. :hug: :hug:


----------



## Jill in Mich

Thinking of you and hoping tomorrow brings a better day.

I use peanut butter also, or canned dog food. I hide the pill in the food and let the dog lick it off. With cheese they frequently spit out the pill. I've not had the same problem with the peanut butter or canned food.

Jill


----------



## Leeann

This is one of my favorites of Cash, just think big boy spring is almost here.


----------



## juliav

Glad that Cash is getting some rest and is in less pain. Now Missy, you need to get some rest as well.

Thinking of you and Cash


----------



## Posh's Mom

Thinking of you...I'm glad he is home, and I hope he gets well soon. Take care.


----------



## Lynn

I so glad Cash is home and and resting in Daddy's lap. I hope you will be able to get some rest tonight also. 
I can never get enough pictures of Cash...I love them. I just wish he wasn't feeling so bad, hopefully the vet will find out what it is and treat it really soon.
When I give the dogs a pill, I will wrap it in thin sliced deli meat. I follow it up with another bite of the meat so I am sure it went down and they don't spit out the pill. 
:hug::hug::hug:get some rest


----------



## ama0722

Missy- <hugs> I hope you hear something soon. I can't imagine the rollercoaster of emotions and it sounds like you have great doctors at least. Keep us posted and let us know how he is acting now that he is back home.

Amanda


----------



## Guest

Missy,

I'm glad you were able to bring Cash home...I'm praying that tomorrow brings good news:hug:


----------



## Lilysplash I

Missy, I always ask if the medication comes in liquid form and that is what I request if it does. When it doesn't I have used pill pockets and just recently I bought a syringe looking thing that you place the pill in and then inject in the back of the dog's throat. This worked so well as the syringe is more slender than a hand and it ejects the pill so quickly that there is no drama. I bought both pill pockets and the pill dispenser at Petsmart.


----------



## Poornima

Missy, glad to know that Cash is comfortably resting with you at home. I hope all of you are able to sleep and rest well tonight. Get well soon Cash!


----------



## Lilly's mom

Missy I am just now getting caught up on this thread ( I have been at the hospital w/ my mom all week) WOW so much has happenened this week. I am so sorry to learn that Cash has had so many up and downs. I am praying that you and him have a good weekend and that this new doctor finds out what the problem is. 

Katrina


----------



## Laurief

Checking in to see how Cash is doing today, and how his night was last night!! Hope all went well.


----------



## Leeann

Thinking of you and Cash this morning also Missy


----------



## mintchip

:grouphug:Thinking about you and Cash. Hope you had a good night!:grouphug:


----------



## maryam187

Hope y'all had a restful night.


----------



## woodlandmoon

What an adorable picture!!! Such a sweetie. Take care of yourself too! Cash is lucky to have such a good mommy.


----------



## Missy

Morning all: We all slept like babies last night, well almost all of us - I woke a few times thinking I heard Cash moan, and once thinking he was peeing in his crate (it was raining outside LOL) -- both were in my imagination. He seems much, much better today, has jumped up on his chair and is sitting there watching the world go by- ate breakfast but- the cooked medallions and left the yucky veggies.

I used a combo of Karen's Method and Laurie's peanut butter method for getting the pills down this morning--- and they worked. the smaller pills I gave in cheese and he was catching on that if he spit out the pill he got more cheese--- gotta love my little pudge!!! (who in all of this has not lost any weight--- just like I am the only person on the planet who is overweight with Crohn's)

He is still walking stiffly and holding his body in more of like a lumbering bear than a happy havanese. But keeping my fingers crossed that these new pills (or the Doxy is just now starting to work) will turn him around and that todays better is not another temporary up.

I put this article in the food thing...again thread- but also thought I would put it here. as well as some of other articles I found about the possibilities-- in case any of you are interested. what I thought was interesting about the first article on Neospora that it seems related to Coccidia which Cash tested slightly positive for at his annual and both boys have been on Albon because of it. Several articles I found suggested that SRMA could be caused by vaccinations-- even up to 75 days later.

http://www.naturalholistic.com/handouts/neospora.htm

http://www.affieloverbreedclubs.co.uk/SRMA.htm

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1561&articleid=269

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?cls=2&cat=1621&articleid=771

Keep your fingers crossed that we are on an upswing-- but in all of this I think I believe that we need to build up Cash's immune system, he has been to the vet a lot in his short little life. Any idea's on supliment's?

again thank you all!!!:grouphug:


----------



## maryam187

Well Missy, that sounds relieving! I'm so glad to hear the night was good. Hope he'll improve completely.


----------



## Missy

well as I was writing that post- Cash uke: his breakfast and medication. I will be cooking boiled hamburg and rice for a few days. Poor boy-- I know he still feels crappy.


----------



## maryam187

Sorry to read that, but it might be due to all the meds he's takings, so try not to worry too much. Hopefully the rice&hamburger will help.


----------



## Leslie

Glad Cash is moving somewhat better this AM. I'm hoping the uke: is like Maryam said, just due to the meds and possibly all he's experienced in the past few days. I'll keep praying and thinking good thoughts for you all. God bless you for being such a good Mommy to him. :hug:


----------



## dboudreau

Good to hear everyone got some rest last night. Will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers today. :hug:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Sorry about the breakfast revisit, but at least he has an appetite. Hopefully it's just the meds and he'll tolerate a more bland food. Just make sure he's getting plenty of water - and give that sweet baby a hug for us. Hope you've turned the corner.


----------



## mckennasedona

had to log in early today to check on Cash. It sounds like he is on a bit of an upswing. I hope the bland diet helps him keep his meds down. 

Hugs!


----------



## Poornima

Checking in to see how Cash is doing. Glad that all of you got a goodnights sleep. Sorry to hear about the puking but hope it is just his medicines and the stress. Wish Cash continued healthy recovery! :hug:


----------



## Missy

How do you make a dog drink? He has never been a real heavy drinker except after play-- and even then he drinks half of what Jasper drinks. I keep bringing water to him and he only drinks every other time and then only about 2-3 laps. 

and yet I know he feels better when he is hydrated.


----------



## Cheryl

Do you think he is dehydrated? He probably had a lot through IV's yesterday. You can try adding warm water to his kibble to get a little extra fluid in him.


----------



## Lynn

Glad you all slept well last night I think when Gucci was sick Kara tried to give her water with a syringe...not sure it was Kara, but I read it somewhere.
I hope you are able to get Cash to keep his meds down.

Thanks for posting those articles...very interesting stuff.


----------



## Leeann

Missy I'm so glad everyone got some rest last night.
Does Cash like Ice Cubes? you could try that.
I have used a syringe with Monte when he got neutered. I did not feel he was drinking enough and he loved it, very odd but it worked. Probably more like he was taking advantage of mom feeling bad and was pampering him like crazy.


----------



## ama0722

Get well little guy! I think Leeann's idea might work well. Take a syringe and he will feel like he is getting something special. Maybe let Jasper have a go too and get him worked up that it is something good.

Amanda


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

Thinking of you and Cash. I'm as grateful as I'm sure you are for any good news. Fingers crossed that he's on the road to health.


----------



## Lina

Oh Missy, poor Cash! I can only imagine how you must be feeling, though hopefully he will start feeling much much better soon. :grouphug:

As for drinking, have you tried putting water in your hand? When I tried to get Kubrick to drink after his neuter, just like eating, if I do it by hand he will drink/eat to please me. Maybe that will help Cash?


----------



## Missy

Thanks for the ideas on water guys, Cash does seem much better, in fact I am guilty of giving him one of his pain meds just so he would calm down a bit. I still think he should rest today. It was funny to watch it start to work he was sort of walking around picking up toys(today was the first day he went to his toy box) and then dropping it and picking up another not really sure he wanted to play, and then he came over to me on the couch where I was reading all those catalogs that come daily-- and I picked him up and he lied on one side of me and then he walked over me and lied on top of the catalogs-- so I moved them to the other side and he went back and lied on top of them, so then I put them on lap--and layed his head right on top of them and went to sleep-- you could tell he was trying to keep his eyes open. But he wanted his mamma to pay attention to him and stop catalog shopping. 

He (and Jasper) absolutely loved the boiled hamburger and rice. And he has held that down. 

Still nervously waiting to hear back on the spinal tap. 

thanks all for checking in. I will keep you posted


----------



## dboudreau

Thanks for the update Missy. Lets hope he continues to improve.


----------



## pjewel

Well thank goodness the update is encouraging. Give him an extra kiss and hug from Milo and me.


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I am glad all of you had a restful night. I am not surprised that the boys loved hamburger and rice, all of mine do too. 

I hope you hear from your vet soon.


----------



## Missy

*some more info... *

Here is what I know of the spinal tap. When they put it under a slide 95% of the cells from the spinal fluid were lymphocytes. Apparently it supposed to be 50/50. So what this said to the neurologist was that it is some sort of infection or an immune mediated disease. They have more of his blood and spinal fluid so they are going to test him for the infectious diseases that would not be wiped out by the two antibiotics he is on. He said that there is a good possibility that those will come back normal too. I asked about Lymphoma or cancer and he said un-likey because the cells were mature and well formed and that cancer cells are usually immature.

He also threw out this really scary thing called GME (Granulomatous Meningoencephalomyelitis) as a possibility and when I looked it up I had to call him back and say "Do you think Cash has this?" because the prognosis for this is not good. He said he really didn't think so-- but not be scared by what you find on the web-- he explained that, there is really no way to test other than to biopsy and so all of the science on it has been done at autopsy- so the case scenarios are of dogs that went down hill fast-- He said he has dogs that he suspects have it that 1/3 have bounced back completely, 1/3 bounce back somewhat but have a good quality of life and 1/3 don't make it. again, he is not saying Cash has this but it is one of the possibilities.

He said it is likely that even with further tests we may still not know anything definitive--but to treat what we can. I am to continue with the antibiotics 
until we get the other tests back-- but if between now and then he goes back to a fever or pain, I should start the Prednisone.

here are the links on GME

http://www.addl.purdue.edu/newsletters/2004/Summer/GM.htm

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_granulomatous_meningoencephali.html

I am pretty scared right now-- but Cash is doing so much better today that, that gives me hope that the antibiotics are attacking what ever it is.

Thanks for keeping Cash in your thoughts.


----------



## Julie

Oh you poor thing----this must be horrible with all the ups and downs. Cash it sounds like is starting to improve. I hope the meds kick in and he is his old self soon....:hug:


----------



## maryam187

Missy, DON'T BE SCARED. The internet is curse and blessing at the same time. Any patient should know, if they read stuff they should talk with their doctor about it who can put information into relation. Just because it says scary things and some symptoms are the same as Cash has, doesn't mean he has that disease. When you have fatigue, fever and a few enlarged lymph nodes do you necessarily think you have Hodgkin's Lymphoma right away? Of course not!
In medicine we say often things are often and rare things are rare. So one should always start with the more likely diagnoses and keep the rare diseases in the back of the mind just in case. Missy, Cash seems to thrive on the meds he's on and had a great night. Let that be your main guide. Even in humans we are unable to identify certain syndromes, but meds, love, sleep and the immune system take care of it and in the end it's called an 'idiopathic disease' aka no one has a clue why.
I haven't looked the GME links up, but I'm sure it's a rare disease. If I were you, I'd read it, keep it in the VERY back of my mind, but mostly forget about it. 
FYI: High lymphocyte rates are less likely to be due to bacteria vs. viruses. 

Many :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Lina

Oh poor Cash and poor you Missy! I can imagine how scared you are, but I agree with the vet that you shouldn't worry until you know more and can understand what exactly it is. I am glad that the antibiotics seem to be working and hopefully whatever it is can be got rid of through the meds you're giving him. I will keep sending healing vibes your way. :hug:


----------



## Havtahava

I'm glad he seems to be feeling better. I hope it is the antibiotics doing their job.


----------



## anneks

You are a very strong person going through all this. By now I would probably be under the covers in the bed hiding from everything. I hope that he continues to respond to what he is on now and that they are already treating whatever is affecting him. I will continue to hope that you only get good news from here on out.


----------



## Leeann

:hug: Missy, Cash is doing so much better today dont let this news worry you too much till you find out more. I know easier said than done right now, just remember we are all here for you and sending over lots of prayers and healing vibes for Cash.


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

That just doesn't feel right. The feeling in the pit of my stomach says no to that one -- for what it's worth. Take the good of what you're seeing in him clinically and don't torture yourself with the rest. 

Still waiting here for him to respond to the treatment given.


----------



## Posh's Mom

A million hugs. Posh has a slight limp today, and it's putting me into "freak out" mode. I can't imagine what you are feeling.

You are an awesome Mom. Get as much rest as you can.


----------



## Leslie

Missy~ You and Cashy remain in my prayers. Hope you all rest well tonight.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Missy- Thinking about you and Cash and hoping he feels better soon. Sending you both hugs.


----------



## JanB

Missy, I was traveling all day yesterday and now that I'm settled in I finally had a chance to catch up with Cash. I am so sorry you've been on such an emotional roller coaster.

I hope you get some answers soon and mostly I hope Cash is feeling better. I know it's hard but try to take it one day at a time and stay away from Google, at least until you know what you are dealing with.

I can only imagine how heartsick and worried you must feel. I'm sending lots of prayers and hugs. :hug:


----------



## BeverlyA

Missy,
I just saw this thread and I'm so sorry that you and Cash are going through this. Please try to think positive thoughts and get lots of rest. Our babies can feel our tension and until you know what you're dealing with, worrying is just a waste of energy. (yes, easier said then done)

If you are still trying to get more fluids in Cash, I would try adding warm to hot water to his kibble to make "gravey". My dogs go nuts for that and never leave a drop in the bowl.

Prayers and hugs for you and Cash. Hoping for some good news soon.

Beverly


----------



## Jane

Missy, I think Maryam has a good perspective on this. Your vet sounds extremely knowledgable and experienced - I am really glad he doesn't suspect GME. Cash and you are in my prayers. If the internet searching gets you more stressed out than it give you peace of mind, take a break from it for awhile and get some emotional rest. Sending you more hugs! :grouphug:


----------



## good buddy

Missy, I didn't realize you were havign such trouble with Cash. Last I read he'd had a problem but was doing better. I sure hope his treatment begins to kick in and get him back to his ole self! I'm crossing my fingers he wakes up feeling much better tomorrow.


----------



## havanesebyha

Missy, I am so sorry to hear of the roller coaster you have been on with Cash. It sure sounds like you have the best doctors trying to find answers. I wanted to let you know you are all in my prayers and his medicine keeps helping him and they find out answers soon. Hugs and kisses to you & Cash :hug::grouphug::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Brady's mom

Missy, just wanted to let you know I am thinking of you and Cash. Try not to be too scared. I hope he had a good night last night, and you did too.


----------



## Laurief

Hi Missy - just checking in to see how Cash is doing. I hope you had a good night and with each day of antibiotic, he improves. Let us know how he is doing today.


----------



## Missy

Good Morning Dear, Sweet, Friends. Cash had a great night (an so did we) we all slept til 8:30 this morning :whoo:. Cash seems so much better this morning. He went on a walk, and ate a little food- he is drinking a bit more water-- but most importantly, he has resumed banging on the door with his paws to go out back and play. And play he did. The boys Ran like Hell:whoo:

He has not done number 2 for a few days. I am sure it is the antibiotics-- he won't eat pumpkin-- any thoughts?

I am feeling so relieved, but still not giving in totally to the relief. If we get through today without a setback I think I will feel like, what ever it is the antibiotics are working.

You guys are the best friends a girl could have!!


----------



## mintchip

YEAH!!! Glad to hear Cash is doing better!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Yeah!!!! 

So glad to hear things are looking up. We'll keep up the positive thoughts that Cash keeps getting better and better. 

Enjoy the day.


----------



## Brady's mom

That is great news Missy. Unfortunately, I don't have any suggestions on the potty thing. I have been through that with Brady before and just waited it out. Hopefully, someone will give you good advice on how to handle that. I will keep my fingers crossed that you have a great day today and that the meds have taken care of everything. I am glad you all got a good night sleep! Now, go play with your furkids


----------



## Jane

Yea!!! Hooray for a good night's sleep for all of you! :whoo: 
I hope Cash is responding to the antibiotics and that all this will be behind you soon. A RLH is fantastic and must have warmed your heart!

Is Cash getting enough fluids? It might help with #2...


----------



## Leeann

Wahooo Missy and Cash what a great morning. Your last post put a huge smile on my face, I am so happy he seems to be responding to his treatment.


----------



## maryam187

:whoo:


----------



## Leslie

:whoo: YAY!!! Cash is feeling better! Missy, I'm so relieved to know last night went so well and that he's feeling well enough to RLH! That's wonderful. I will keep praying for him to continue moving toward complete health. So happy for you. I know what it's like to deal w/such sick fur babies. God bless. 

:hug: for you and belly rubs for Cash. Tori sends lots of ear lickies, too! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Just had to share a battle of wills that just took place--sure sign that Cash is getting better. You know how much he loves Squirrel. Well we don't allow him to take Squirrel out side (because where would be if squirrel got destroyed?) So the little imp runs outside with Squirrel runs circles in the yard with him... I coax it away with a treat (not easily I might add) and then he comes to the door and wants to come in- he comes in and grabs Squirrel- Jasper is still outside-- Cash stands at the door, Squirrel in mouth head up, tail up wanting to go out with him, so me and Cash start a tug o war over squirrel, he jumps on a chair, while we are still tugging to get a better vantage-- and this goes on for quite a bit. Sorry I was too busy tugging to get a picture-- but here is Cash with his security Squirrel. Back to playing...


----------



## SMARTY

I am so happy Cash is so much better today. Thank you so much for the update on his playing. That is a sure sign things are heading in the right direction.


----------



## Laurief

:whoo: What fabulous news!!! I am so happy for you! And Cash. I love the game he plays with squirrel! Logan does the same with his toys, I make him drop them before he goes outside, but sometime he tricks me - hehe

Whenever my guys wee a little constipated, my vet recommended sprinkling a little metamucil on their food. It has always worked for us!! And less invasive than medications. If he doesnt go, I would try that, it certainly cant hurt him. 


Keep up the good work Cash!!!!!:kiss:


----------



## pjewel

Missy,

I loved your squirrel story for many reasons. It's great to see the little devil come out in them when they've been so sick. Good. I can relax a little and hope that his recovery is quick and unimpeded. Yay!


----------



## ama0722

Missy-
That is great news. Battle of the wills goes to show he is feeling a lot better. It is funny you show squirrel! Dora's favorite toy in the world is squirrel as well! We have 3 of the AKC squirrel- one who that is probably housed with more saliva than fur but it is her favorite one. She just sees that toy and she runs and goes nuts. We always try to leave one of them out for her to play with. Luckily, she doesn't take it outside!


----------



## Lynn

Missy, 

:whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:

I am sooo glad Cash is feeling much better!!!! He must be on the road to recovery! I love the picture and the squirrel store I was thinking as I read your first post for today...how nice it would be to have a picture of Cash


----------



## Poornima

Great news, Missy and what a lovely picture of Cash with his favorite squirrel. Wishing him continued healthy recovery! :whoo:


----------



## Cheryl

What fabulous news!! Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Cash sounds like he's well on the road to recovery and already quite happy. So glad to see it. Enjoy him today.


----------



## JanB

Missy, great news! :whoo::whoo:

As for going to the bathroom if he hasn't been eating and drinking much he may simply not need to go. I wouldn't worry about it unless you see him straining to go and can't. The water and the exercise will hopefully get things moving. Let's hope this will be the worst of your worries from here on out! 

P.S. Squirrel looks well-loved! Tessa's AKC squirrel is one of her favorites too


----------



## Beamer

Thats great news!!

Ryan


----------



## havaluv

Oh Missy, I haven't been on in several days so I missed this whole thread. What a roller coaster you have been on with sweet Cash! I'm so happy to get to the end of the thread and he is doing better. I'll keep you all in my prayers. Sounds like you have great vets, thank goodness, who are doing the absolute best for beautiful Cash. Sending lots of hugs for you and rubbles for Cash!


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I am so happy to read that Cash is doing much better, does RLH and plays with his favorite toy. I hope that's the antibiotics doing their job.


----------



## ivyagogo

Yeah! Hooray for Cash. I'm so relieved to hear he's doing well.


----------



## dboudreau

Great news, :hug:


----------



## Lina

Missy, what wonderful news! Your squirrel story really shows how much better Cash is feeling! I am so happy for Cash and you. :hug:


----------



## Havtahava

I'm so glad to log in and see the latest news on Cash. This is fabulous to see, Missy!

He'll probably be fine with his bowel movements now that he's up and moving around more today. Between some water, running around, and no more rice, he'll probably get things moving on their own later today.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Wonderful news on Cash! If he's doing RLH, he has to be feeling much better! I love the picture of him with his squirrel. What gorgeous eyes your boy has! Keep up the RLH, Cash!


----------



## good buddy

That's wonderful news! Some food in his belly and some high activity should get his bowels working again in no time!


----------



## Julie

:clap2::clap2: That's GREAT news Missy!:clap2::clap2:

The antibiotics must be working!:whoo:

Glad he is getting to feeling better! Loved the squirrel story.:hug:


----------



## Jane

Glad to hear Cash's spark has returned and that he's feeling better today!

Amanda, my boys also love that AKC squirrel - must be the big bushy tail! They like the duck too, but the rabbit goes ignored....


----------



## irnfit

So glad to hear the good news about Cash. Hope he continues to improve every day!

We have a crazy squirrel who lives in our tree. He is always tormenting the dogs. He took all the straw from one of my halloween decorations to line his nest. So I bought the AKC squirrel for K&S and they love it. They can finally get the paws on crazy squirrel.


----------



## havanesebyha

Yeah!!! What happy news! :whoo:


----------



## Posh's Mom

Wonderful news!


----------



## Judy A

Missy, I haven't had access to a computer since yesterday morning....so happy to hear that Cash is feeling better and acting more like himself. Love the squirrel story....too sweet!


----------



## Missy

*I love my DH!!!*

While I was grocery shopping-- DH was combing the back yard for rabbit poo and bagging it. He also discovered where they are getting into our yard. It may not have been responsible for Cash's ailment but DH was not going to take any chances. He also filled some old pipe holes we have in the yard that fill with standing water up with cement. Have any of you tried anything like Cayote Urine to keep varmints away?

Cash is still well. He and Jasper actually played tug of war themselves with a new Dr. Noys toy I bought for them (of course I gave them each one identical toy)--- now you know how odd it is for Jasper to have a play drive at all. And then they both were tugging at the same ball outside. He must be as happy as we are to have our Cash back.

Thanks all, for you prayers and well wishes - I don't think I could have got through this week as well with out you all.


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Missy - Glad to hear Cash is doing a little better. I hope he continues good progress. Just wanted you to know - I'm thinking of you & Cash!

Karen


----------



## pjewel

Missy, I want to give your DH a hug too. He must have been terribly frightened too. Better safe than sorry. BTW, what does rabbit poo look like? I could trip over it and not know.

I'm so happy the boys are playing and Cash is getting back to normal (or better in some things). Fingers continue to be crossed.


----------



## Laurief

Oh Missy - that sounds wonderful!! Kisses to your DH for taking such good care of the pups!! I have used wolf fur and wolf urine from my brothers preserve, and quite honestly, it did not work. The deer, rabbits, racoons, fox, all still came onto the property. Besides fencing (which I dont have) I dont know of any sure proof way to keep them out! I am so happy that Cash and Jasper are playing so well, and that Cash appears to be getting better. What a scary week you had - so glad it appears to be working out!


----------



## Missy

You know how they say you should be careful of what you name your dog because they may live up to their name? I guess we shouldn't have named Cash Cash. Because he is costing us quite a bit of "cash." LOL

I can joke now that I am somewhat relieved, but the truth is what else could we have done? Here was this little creature in so much pain and so out of it. We had to do every step we did. Hopefully the insurance will kick in a bit. 

So all you new puppy owners. try names like "lottery" "win" "prize"


----------



## mintchip

:hug:Missy I am so glad to hear the good news about Cash!!:hug:
PS-how did you pick the name Cash?


----------



## Laurief

So so true Missy - but I agree, there is nothing you could do, except exactly what you did!!!!

Speaking of Lottery -my brother called me this morning to say he won $200,000 on the power ball lottery last night!!! Can you believe it. My brother works so hard and I am so happy for him!!! He says after taxes he will only walk away with about $100,000 but it is more than he had before!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich

I'm so glad Cash is up and playing. He'll get over this faster than you do. I'll be interested to hear about any deterents for rabbits/etc. I'm sure the neighbors love watching me run around the yard trying to find the "yard kibble" before the dogs do. And when that doesn't work trying to pick it up before they can gobble it down. They both love the stuff!!!:tape:
Geri, rabbit poo is usually small (smaller than a teaspoon) brown pellets. There are usually 4-5 in the same area. (That tells you familiar I've become with the darn things!!!)

Jill


----------



## Missy

Sally, Cash was named after the man in black- Johnny Cash. he is our dog in black.

Laurie, that is so cool about your brother!!! I have never known anyone who has one more than a couple of hundred in the lottery!


----------



## Laurief

Missy - neither have I so when he called me this morning, it took about 20
minutes for me to believe he wasnt joshing me!! But in this case, if anyone deserves it, he does so I am happy for him!!

Let us know how Cash makes out tonight. It sounds like he is well on his way to recovery!!


----------



## Paige

Missy, I am so glad to hear that Cash is feeling better. Hopefully he will continue without anymore setbacks. Take care of yourself, you are a great hav mommy.


----------



## TobyBaby

Wow Laurie that is great for your brother! I'm glad poor Cash is feeling better....now I have to go convince the kids that Toby shall forever more be known as Lucky? Lotto? Trump?


----------



## pjewel

Thanks for the rabbit poo info. I'll check my backyard within the next few days. Laurie what great news for your brother. Believe it or not I had an old friend who actually won $167 million dollars a few years ago in the lottery. They were from New Jersey come to think of it.


----------



## woodlandmoon

That is soooo funny about naming them "lottery" "win" "prize" etc ound:

The squirrel story is precious!


----------



## Missy

Here's a picture of rabbit droppings, there were thousands of these in our yard-- more hugs to DH


----------



## Paige

Missy, your hubby is a keeper, for sure. 

You need to get you a lab, Axl takes care of any creatures that might wander into my backyard.


----------



## irnfit

Laurie, how great about your bro. Is he the one with the wolf preserve?


----------



## woodlandmoon

Paige---That's what my lab does too!! Sometimes I'll take Athena out to potty and my lab will be walking around with her latest creature and Athena cries because I won't let her have any. Sometimes I swear my lab flaunts it! :suspicious:


----------



## woodlandmoon

Missy--Sounds like you have a wonderful hubby!!!!


----------



## Missy

Hubby adores-ADORES!!! the boys.


----------



## Laurief

My hubby is like that too. I think that he likes them more than the kids some times!! haha
Missy, how is Cash tonight?


----------



## Leeann

Michael you are a wonderful fur daddy big hugs to you, we know it must have been just as hard on you as it has on Missy during this whole ordeal :hug:


----------



## anneks

Such great news!!! I'm glad Cash is feeling better.


----------



## Laurief

Yes, Michele, it is that brother!! The other one is loaded, so he didnt need to win the lottery - I am thankful it was Jim!! 

I have my own pet rabbit, and yes my guys love the idea of eating her poops!! We have to fence her area off to keep the pups away!!


----------



## Missy

Laurie, Cash is a little mellow tonight. He must be feeling funky from the antibiotics-- And I have not had any luck in getting him to eat. He refused the hamburg and rice this morning-- As you know I am determined to get them both on kibble and canned -- so I went out today and got the only kibble I have ever seen both of them eat (at least for a short while) California Naturals Lamb and Rice puppy- and mixed it with Evangers 100% Buffallo--- well you would think I was trying to poison them!!!-- so I went back to cooking the NV medallions and I think both of them prefer them raw. But I am just too afraid now to feed him raw. Cash finally ate the cooked medallions hand fed by DH. And he has yet to do #2. But I did get him to eat a spoon of pumpkin earlier and I bought the metamucel if that doesn't work. 

But yeah he is a little funkier than earlier, but you know he has been lying around for a few days and RLH for the first time today he's probably just tired-- and I know I feel crappy on antibiotics.


----------



## Lina

Missy, Cash is probably just tired out from everything and isn't feeling 100% yet either. Just give it a little time. I hope he feels much much better soon! :hug:


----------



## irnfit

I think Cash is just tired from playing so much today after a few days of being so lethargic. Also, he's not eating or pooping right, so that could tire him out too.

I remember the first playdate at Laurie's, Shelby was the first one to find where the rabbit was.


----------



## juliav

Missy,

What a wonderful hubby you have. 

I am glad that Cash finally ate some and metamucel wil work great if you have to give it. I actually always have psyllium husks, which is an unproccessed form of metamucel. It works like a charm. You can buy it in any health food store.


----------



## mckennasedona

Missy,
I am thrilled to hear that Cash is doing better. 
Your DH is so wonderful. Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Cheryl

You said that you had a battle of wills with Cash earlier today with the squirrel, but the food may be another one. First he is on a "diet" and his favorite food was taken from him. Now his favorite food is being hand fed to him and he is being begged to eat. Yep, that Cash is one smart dog!

Missy, I am glad he had a better day today and continue to look forward to these good reports. I agree that your hubby is a keeper.


----------



## BeverlyA

Missy, 
I am SO glad that Cash was up and doing RLH today and just feeling better in general! I'm sure tonight he was just tired from the play and probably feeling a bit icky from the meds. It definately sounds like he's progressing in the right direction!:whoo:

Huge hug to your DH, now there's a keeper for ya! A man that will pick up rabbit poop without being asked!

Laurie, I'm so happy for your brother! BUT that's the same powerball I keep feeding along with my co-workers so I don't have to drag my butt to the lab every day! How exciting that he won that, I can't even imagine.

Beverly


----------



## havaluv

Just catching up tonight. I'm so happy Cash had a much better day today! Yay!

About the rabbits: I was at some public gardens in Indianapolis last year and one of the groundskeepers told me the best thing to keep rabbits from eating your plants is to spray them with a mixture of water and eggwhites (I think she said two egg whites to a gallon of water and put it into one of those sprayers). She said she thinks it works because rabbits know they are herbivores and the egg makes it smell like an animal type food. She said it doesn't give your garden an odor either. I don't know if it would totally keep the rabbits out, but if they don't want to eat anything in your yard, they probably won't bother to come in, right? Anyway.....cheap and maybe worth a try! I'm going to try it this summer.


----------



## Laurief

MIssy - hope Cash had a better night last night!!!



Beverly, Yes that is the one, but he only won the 5 balls, only one person won the 200 million plus. What the heck do you do with all that money???? I say we all build our Havanese compound??? Hmmmm.....
Sadly he didnt win enough to be able to retire, or hire someone to run his business, but it is enough for him to feel comfortable about his attempts to fund his (sorta daughter) girlfriends-daughters college fund!! So that is a big relief to him!


----------



## maryam187

Missy, how is Cash feeling this morning? Hope you were able to sleep OK.


----------



## Julie

:clap2: Cash is better!:clap2: Cash is better! :clap2:

That's great news Missy! Now you need a day to relax.......:tea::bathbaby::tea:

Great news about your brother Laurie. I could use some of his luck.:wink:


----------



## Missy

Keep your fingers crossed everyone, Cash seems fine again this morning. And finally "unblocked himself." I am back at work-- and boy do I wish I had a puppy cam!!! we have our petsitter coming by around 1 or 2 to take them out and make sure Cash is OK.


----------



## Laurief

Missy - that news just made my day!!!! 

eace:eace:Casheace:eace:


----------



## Brady's mom

Yeah!!! I think a puppycam would be great. I may have to look into one of those Nanny cams so I can see what Brady is up to when noone is home. Now I have truly lost it.


----------



## marjrc

Wow, what a roller coaster ride of emotions you've had all weekend, Missy! I have been holed up in my studio working on our oldest's soccer scrapbook album and finally got a chance today to check in on you here. 

I'm VERY glad to hear things are better today and you can likely rest easy, knowing Cash and Jas will be fine with the dog walker/sitter. It was so much fun to read about Mr. Squirrel and your DH picking up the poo for his boys. How sweet! Then to hear Cash was his usual self was very reassuring. I think the food/poop thing will be up and down for a while. The meds have a way of messing that up until they can adjust. 

I have the same suggn's for giving the pill as some have said. Ricky has a 'horse pill' to take and I stand him up between my legs, while I'm on a chair, with his body facing away. I tilt his head up to me, open his lower jaw and put the pill way back in his throat. Sammy stands by, very excited, jumping, and cheering Ricky on because once the deed is done, we have a mini-party and they get a treat! lol It's just too funny and has become a pleasant routine.  

I can't wait to hear more from the test results and I hope and pray that Cash only has some kind of 'bug' and this will all be an unpleasant memory very soon. (((((hugs))))) to all of you. I think about you all the time.

Laurie, that is so fantastic for your brother! Cool! Congrats to him and his family. I'd love to win that too!!!


----------



## woodlandmoon

That's great news!!!!!! :bounce:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Sounds like Cash is well on his way to recovery. How sweet you've got the pet sitter coming this afternoon to check on him. Makes it easier to go to work. Let us know how the insurance works out - sure hope it covers most of those hefty bills.


----------



## juliav

Yeah, that's great news!!!!


----------



## Missy

Just got a report from the pet sitter. Cash is running around playing. Yeah!!!!


----------



## mintchip

*YEAH!!!:whoo:*


----------



## juliav

:whoo:


----------



## mckennasedona

Oh Missy, that's fabulous news!!


----------



## Leeann

Great news Missy, that must have given you some relief while at work.


----------



## Thumper

OH my GOSH!

Last time I checked this thread, I was under the impression it was a quirky sick day and Cash was back to normal. YIKES! I can't believe you have been through SOOO much the last few days  Poor Cash  :kiss: I really hope you get some answers.

I find the whole 'vet diagnosis' thing SO frustrating. It seems like so many of us leave the vet with NO answers as to what is going on with our dogs when they are sick or under the weather. I mean, when Gucci went through those few days of lethargic, sick behavior, the vet just basically concluded he 'didn't know' and 'maybe it was a virus'? Uh..not a good enough answer. There are so many "MAYBES" when you go to the vet. I don't get it. Is there not much research on animals and illness?  You'd think that with the medical advances we have, that we could get some answers, but you, Gracie, Marj, etc. So many of us don't get them (or atleast not promptly after they run tests!)

I hope that the problem is resolved, and maybe it was the rabbit poo. you know, the other night when I said Gucci got all shakey and her heart was palpitating. I suspected she had eaten some rabbit poo when I had taken her out at 9pm for her peepee before bed time, because I had to go GET her from the bushes, she wasnt' coming when I called her and she was obviously very interested in something (I suspected at the time it was rabbit poo) and now I really wonder? If the rabbit poo can get them sick.  

like you, I keep having my husband patch up the holes in the chicken wire where they keep eating through them, but gosh...maybe I will really start nagging for the metal stuff (my DH just dreads having to paint it all black to appease the homeowners association, I suppose)

Anyhow, I'm so relieved to hear Cash is doing better and disregard my Q's in my PM when I wasnt' sure what was going on. I came straight here to this thread.  I will be praying for him and I hope he doesn't have anymore set backs or bad days!!!

Oh, and LOL at the name-game. Is that why Gucci is costing me SO much? lol She definately likes the finer things in life....that's for sure. Maybe my next dog will be named Mega Millions. haha

Kara


----------



## havaluv

Great news! I'm so relieved that Cash is doing better!


----------



## Laurief

Even better news!! Cash is running & playing!! Yahoo Cash!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maryam187

:whoo: Now all we gotta pray for is that your pet insurance will help you out...A LOT!


----------



## Moko

CASH is THE man! :rockon:


----------



## Cheryl

What a relief!!!


----------



## Missy

Cash is doing great--- he has been running around and playing since we got home-- and he ate (out of a bowl! not my hand) I did a mix of the cooked medallions and some Ziwi Peak tonight-- it too is really expensive but if they eat it- it will be cheaper than all the bags I throw out-- and certainly cheaper than the vet bills if for by any chance the raw medallions caused this for poor little Cash.

I waited tonight til just now to give him one of his antibiotics. and I will give him the other one right before bed. They seem to drag him down so I think best to give him his 2nd dose as late at night as possible. He doesn't seem to have any pain any more. so, so far...Phhhheeeewwwww!!!!

The neurologist is happy that he is responding to the antibiotics and is going to wait until wednesday to decide whether to run more tests on the blood and spinal fluid they kept. He said there is such a big possibility that they would give no answers anyway- he thought if he's responding he could save us the extra cost. 

Cash and I send you all hugs and fuzzy kisses (he doesn't really kiss --he just smooshes his nose in your face)


----------



## mintchip

*







YEAH CASH







*


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Missy - I'm SOOO glad it looks like Cash is doing better. I hope he continues to do well.

Yeah, Cash!! 

Karen


----------



## Judy A

Phew...this is such good news! What a relief!


----------



## MaddiesMom

:cheer2:*YAY, CASH!! GREAT NEWS!*:cheer2:


----------



## irnfit

I'll take the smooshy nose as long as Cash is feeling better!


----------



## Jill in Mich

What great news! Keep it up Cash!!!


----------



## Cheryl

First off, Missy--I have fallen in love with Cash and his not really kisses. 

Second, I am glad he is doing well.

Third--we are seeing a difference with our pets and the lack of answers to their medical problems and people--they tend to keep testing until they have an answer. 

This is a benefit of our broken medical system for people--the docs are allowed to keep testing until they have an answer. If their resources are limited we could end up with people relatives not getting the full answer. 

In some cases the real answer does not make a difference. Treating the symptoms is enough. There are other cases when knowing the answer is imperitive. 

Although I admit our medical system is broken, I do not have the answer. I just know that Socialized medicine is not it.


----------



## Poornima

Great news! Wish him continued healthy recovery!:whoo:


----------



## juliav

I am so happy to read that Cash is doing so well. Go Cash, go Cash, go Cash!!!!


----------



## Jane

Missy said:


> He said there is such a big possibility that they would give no answers anyway


That is so frustrating, but I am so relieved that Cash is getting better!

Hooray!! :whoo:


----------



## Diana

After just reading through this thread I am sooo happy Cash seems to be on the road to recovery! How scary the "not knowing" is but hopefully it was just something that will never happen again.

Hope you have another great day!


----------



## Missy

Thanks everyone. Diana, OMG- look at that cute picture in your avatar of Gracie-- how did she grow up so fast? 

Cash had a restless night, we had to move him from the bed because he was moving around too much-- and then when he was in his crate he would moan every hour or so..I think it may have been puppy dreams- but of course I woke up every time he made a peep. But he was playing today. 

Now, here is a silly question. I have a rash. That is not unusual for me as I am sure I have bored you with my many allergies, but this one is slightly different-- and I have had a patch on my leg that comes in goes in the exact same shape for a couple of months. Do you think this could be related to Cash's thing? should I go to a doctor?


----------



## Jane

Hmmm, Missy. You might want to call your vet and ask if it is possible that whatever Cash may have had could be communicable to humans. Either way, you would need to follow up with your human doc for treatment/diganosis. Let us know they say - that is strange!


----------



## Laurief

That is a little strange,did they check him for ringworm? You might want to check it out for yourself!!!

You made me laugh Missy - that isnt a picture of Gracie - that is my godbaby Teddy!!!! Diana really has to change her sign in name (hint hint) cause I think people get confusted that my little godfurson is a girl!! hehe:biggrin1:


----------



## Gracie's Mom

Missy - 

Sorry Cash had a hard night. At least his day is going OK. Do you think you will ever know what is/was wrong?

I would doubt your rash would be related to Cash. Maybe, but I doubt it. My family is a highly allergic family. You name it - one of us has it. I think it could be eczema. I once had a spot on my neck that came and gone for months in the exact same place - even shaped the same way (A wierd "C" shape - you would think it were ringworm, but it wasn't). Anyway, it ended up being eczema and we treated it with prescription steroids or something. Did it start when Cash began his problem or before? You are just like me - everything must be tied together. Hahaha!!

Karen


----------



## Missy

Hi Everyone, happy to report that Cash is on his 4th day of doing just fine. it's raining and sleeting here so he may have a lazy day- He is still not eating like he used to--I think he is milking this for attention-- because he has no problem eating treats or from a spoon or from my hand...LOL smart little manipulator (he learned from the best --my Jassy) I am trying to be a strong mommy-- and not give in. I am also sure the antibiotics have messed up his system and make him feel a little off. But still if they don't eat the cooked medallions within 15 minutes I have been taking it up and putting down a little kibble-- Not enough for a meal, just enough to ward off hunger. and yesterday while I was at work one of them ate a bit of it. 

My heart is a million pounds lighter today. 

But Karen, Yes I think I do have a tendency to try and fit everything together. it is the producer in me.


----------



## Laurief

eace:So glad to hear Cash is on his way to full recovery!!

And of course you are right about "playing for the cameras" He is just sucking up all the extra attention!!!


----------



## Brady's mom

I am so glad that you are Cash are feeling better. That is great news. I am sure that the antibiotics are causing him to still feel a little off. I know they always have that effect on me.


----------



## Missy

Oh and of course Diana and Laurie, that adorable picture is of Teddy!!! how could I confuse gracie and teddy!!!! But boy is he a cutie.


----------



## Lina

Missy, I am so happy to hear that Cash is doing so much better now! He probably is milking mommy feeling sorry for his for all it's worth, but he does deserve it for at least a little while.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Day 4 of feeling better. Yippee! :whoo:Sounds like Cash is doing great. Maybe a quiet day will be good for him.


----------



## Thumper

I'm glad your seeing some consistent progress! I think the medicine might affect his appetite, especially the antibiotics. 

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## pjewel

I'm so happy Cash is doing better. I would be willing to bet your rash is unrelated to Cash's problem, but you should certainly check with your doctor. Just remember what it feels like to be on antibiotics and it's no wonder Cash is not quite himself. As my mother always used to say, "this too shall pass."


----------



## marjrc

I am very happy at Cash's progress and that the worry is almost gone. What a relief!!


----------



## Missy

So-- this weird rash I had started really to look like cat scratches that are getting longer-- and I haven't been scratching-- but you know I came home from work early last night because I was feeling kind of crappy--- So kind of embarrassed I went to my Dr. just to make sure it wasn't scabies or bartonella (otherwise known as cat scratch fever another tick born disease---LOL-- thanks google) And you know what? She said it looked just like Bartonella and put me on zythromax-- she said it was pointless to test now because it wouldn't show up for at least 2 weeks, but she was just going to treat it. I showed her another patch that I have had a while and she said that looked like ringworm. 

I am kinda grossed out that I could get these from my dogs-- My Dr. told me it especially happens to people who didn't grow up with pets and that after a while you build up immunity. 

I will be calling the vet to make sure Cash is being covered for "cat scratch fever" by his meds-- I don't know about the ring worm.


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy you were so smart to go to the doctor. Guess we all learned a thing or two. I'm hoping that Cash's antibiotics cover the "cat scratch fever" too. Last thing you need is another vet expense. Take care of yourself today - Geez girl, you deserve a break.


----------



## Julie

:clap2: I'm happy to read Cash is doing SUPER! :whoo:


----------



## Jane

Yikes, Missy! I'm glad you are being treated now. What these guys will do to give us even more gray hairs!!


----------



## irnfit

Missy, sorry about your rash. But wouldn't it be somethin' if your rash helped to find out what was wrong with Cash!?


----------



## juliav

Four days of being better, way to go Cash!

I am sorry you have the rashes, but am so glad you went to see your doctor. You should get better soon.


----------



## Leslie

Missy~ How happy I am to read that Cash is continuing on the road to full recovery. Also, I'm glad you discovered what the rash was and that it is easily treatable.


----------



## Missy

You know, I will never know if I really have this or not-- but I think she thought better to treat than risk the dangers of not treating. thanks for checking in on me and my "dog that thinks he's a cat" (oh wait that is Jasper) Cash is all DOG!


----------



## KristinFusco

Missy, I just caught up with this thread, and I am so relieved to hear that Cash is doing better! Poor guy, it breaks your heart to see them in pain, I am glad that everything seems to have a happy resolution! Give Cash a hug from us!

I am sorry about your rash too, we used to get what my mother called "cat scratch fever" when we would play with the feral cats on our farm, they would scratch us up to pieces and we would feel crummy the next day and the marks they left would be inflamed.


----------



## Missy

You know what's funny apparently you can get the scratches without being scratched by a cat. It is just how the rash grows.


----------



## marjrc

Yikes, Missy! As if you didn't have enough to deal with. You may have felt silly seeing your doc and mentioning what you'd discovered on the net, but see? You were likely right! Strange how things happen like this. I hope your rash goes away quickly! Take care.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

I'm catching up on all the forum stuff so I read this post after your hygiene one. 

Thank goodness you at least know what you're dealing with for both you and Cash!

Wanda


----------



## havaluv

Wow! Good for you for being pro-active with your doctor and your health! I'm glad you researched on the web and talked to your doctor. (also glad your doctor is the type to listen and have an open mind...not all of them are) I'm sorry you have this rash, but glad your doctor is treating it and maybe it will help solve the mystery of Cash's illness. :angel: Sending good healing thoughts and prayers your way.


----------



## MaddiesMom

Missy- I'm glad to hear Cash is feeling better and you have a diagnosis for your rash. Good for you to do some research on your own!


----------



## lfung5

Missy, I am so sorry I missed all that has happened with Cash. This thread has gotten so long, I don't have time to read it! From what I see he is doing better and I hope that continues. Hugs from the gang!


----------



## irnfit

The CDC states that the bacteria has been found in fleas, but there is no conclusive evidence that fleas pass it on. Could Cash have been bitten by an infected flea or eaten some cat poop? His sysmptoms were similar to what was on the CDC - fever, fatigue, poor appetite. Even though this is for humans, it is too close for comfort.

Another source says it can be transmitted to by ticks.


----------



## Beamer

That cat scratch rash is weird?!? wow... hope everyone feels better soon Missy!!! Honestly never even heard of it before...

Ryan


----------



## Paige

Missy, I am so happy to hear that Cash is doing better.:biggrin1: I am sorry that you are having problems now. I hope you and Cash recover soon.


----------



## Missy

thanks everyone for the well wishes. Other than wanting to be hand fed--Cash is back to normal!!!! I am fine as well, now I am wondering if I just had one of my normal rashes and just scratched myself again, as yesterday while I was working I noticed another scratch that I seem to have caused my scratching my arm(may be time for a manicure.) oh well a little zythromax never hurt anyone-- better safe than sorry.


----------



## Missy

*How many licks?*

As I have been giving Cash his pills- I have been reminded of the tootsie pop commercials with the wise old owl-- "How many licks does it take to get to the center?"

My routine is this-- I put a little cream cheese on a butter knife- I dip the pill- and give Cash a lick of the knife to wet his whistle. I then put the pill way back in his throat and close his mouth and tell him to swallow. And then to make sure he doesn't remember the bad part-- I let him lick the remainder of cream cheese off the knife.... one lick, two licks, Crunch, and he pull off the whole little blob of cream cheese. LOL --- Now Jasper would sit there for ever licking.


----------



## Laurief

I am so happy to hear that all is well, thank goodness it was nothing major, although very scary!! Glad you are feeling better too Missy!!


----------



## irnfit

Missy said:


> My routine is this-- I put a little cream cheese on a butter knife- I dip the pill- and give Cash a lick of the knife to wet his whistle. I then put the pill way back in his throat and close his mouth and tell him to swallow. And then to make sure he doesn't remember the bad part-- I let him lick the remainder of cream cheese off the knife.... one lick, two licks, Crunch, and he pull off the whole little blob of cream cheese. LOL --- Now Jasper would sit there for ever licking.


Missy, that is such a good idea. Have to try that the next time. My problem mis they don't like peanut butter or cheese. I'll have to get some cream cheese and try it. They like string cheese and I could always make a little pill pocket out of it. But I like your idea.


----------



## Missy

Michele, necessity is the mother of invention. Because of my botched job of delivering the pill in peanut butter and also plain cheese Cash now has an aversion to both-- so what else did I have to tempt the bugger???


----------



## Lina

Missy, that was a good thought! I discovered Kubrick's love love love of cream cheese by mistake and he always gets some when we get our weekly bagels from the bagelry down the street. It's one of his favorite treats!


----------



## EstrellaVila

I like to sneak pills in bits of meat as well. My dogs hate peanut butter and will only eat meat and cheese. If you get a little bit of steak you can stick that sucker right in there and they will swallow it whole without even chewing! Little pigs.


----------



## Poornima

Missy, I hope you recover soon from the rash. It is great that Cash is doing well now. Wish him continued recovery!


----------



## mellowbo

Missy,
I haven't been on the forum for a while and missed your entire thread. (In a way, maybe that was good, lol. I didn't have to cry.)
Anyway, I'm so glad everything is good again. Cash is so precious! 
It always amazes me that we can call a vet 5 minutes away and because he is going to close soon they send us to an emergency place 1/2 hour away and zillions of $$ more. I guess that's the price we pay for all the soft puppy kisses, lol.
xxoox


----------



## Guest

Missy..


I'm SO happy to hear Cash is OK! :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Cash is feeling so much better. Here he is in his sporty new puppy-cut!


----------



## Jane

Yeah for Cash! He looks great!

It looks like he and Jasper are having a little discussion over that toy :biggrin1:


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy, Cash looks so wonderful and happy. So good to see him with a smile.


----------



## Lina

Cash looks great! So glad to hear that he is feeling so much better!


----------



## Thumper

Ohh.. I like the cut! His tail looks so full and silky too! I'm glad he's better, Missy.

Hugs,
Kara


----------



## Missy

Isn't it funny that now he looks smaller than Jasper?


----------



## juliav

I am so glad that Cash is felling better and his new cut is adorable.


----------



## Jane

Missy said:


> Isn't it funny that now he looks smaller than Jasper?


It is. They are so cute together. I guess every inch of hair makes a difference!! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187

Missy, glad to hear that Cash is still feeling well, but sorry, that you have to deal with so much other annoying stuff yourself. Hope all these medical issues will come to an end soon and you can resume a more comfortable life.


----------



## Laurief

Oh they look so cute together -- man, I hope you never lose that squirrel!!!
Love the haircut~~


----------



## ama0722

That is a huge squirrel compared to Dora's! We have 3 akc squirrels now- I have stocked up but she knows the difference!


----------



## Missy

Oh Laurie, I am so afraid to lose Squirrel!!!! --- Squirrel is actually a child's hand puppet we got for Jasper to teach him how to play...He never really cared for it--- But as you can see Cash is very protective of Squirrel. In fact the only time mellow cash gets excited is if we play with squirrel-- he jumps around on chairs to try and get him back. 

I am just happy to have my boy back to normal. still not eating the same (he has lost 1.5 lbs-- although I think a pound of it was fur) But has tons of energy. and doesn't seem to have any pain.


----------



## Laurief

That is so wonderful that he is doing so well!!! What a relief!


----------



## marjrc

"....has tons of energy. and doesn't seem to have any pain."

Sooooo great to hear! Keeping you in my thoughts.  I just love those pics!


----------



## Havtahava

I just saw your cream cheese trick. Very clever. 

How is your rash doing now? Is it gone yet?


----------



## Missy

Hi Kimberly, My "cat scratch" rash is all but gone-- but it gave way to one of my "usual" horrible, allergic to something rash's and it is moving all around my body!! arhhhhh. no one has ever been able to diagnose it other than to say an allergic reaction to something, probably systemic. I was just sitting here debating whether to call my doctor for some prednisone or to tough it out. 

Cash is still doing fantastically-- He is refusing to eat the cooked NV medallions, maybe he knows something we don't, that they were resposnible. But I have managed to get him to eat some Merrick Canned. Jasper always hated Merrick, but maybe Cash will like the kibble too. I may just have to be a two food house hold.


----------



## JanB

Oh Missy, you poor thing! I say call the doctor and get some relief.

I hope you're feeling better soon!


----------



## Laurief

Missy - I feel for you, just got over one of those "allergic episodes" where no one has any idea what is is from. I tell ya, its the fibro!!!

I am so glad that Cash seems to be doing better. I am a two food household, it takes a little extra work, but not that hard.

Hang in there!!


----------



## Havtahava

Oh goodness! I'm sorry to read about the rash. I'd urge you to get some relief by calling your doctor too. You've had enough stress to last you a while. No reason to be uncomfortable too. Yikes.


----------



## Missy

unfortunately, the prednisone is sometimes worse than the rash. But I have an appt. this afternoon. The plan is to get a prescription so I can decide if I want to use it or not but if I really get miserable over the weekend (did I mention how incredibly itchy this rash is) I will at least have it in the house

But those 16 lbs I lost I fear will be back if I go on the prednisone. Not to mention that it makes you a raving B...ch.


----------



## Jane

Missy, I'm so sorry to hear that you are suffering with another rash - ugh! I hope it will resolve w/o the need for Prednisone. Keep us posted!


----------



## hartman studio

Missy, so glad to hear Cash is doing better. Hope your rash goes away soon- does Benedryl help you if it's an allergic reaction?


----------



## Roe

Missy
So glad Cash is feeling better. Maybe he just picked up a virus like the rest of us do. I suppose anything is possible. Keep him drinking as much as you can .

Roe


----------



## JanB

Missy, I know what you mean. I have to go on prednisone at times to control my RA. Maybe you can use a dose pak; that dose isn't high enough to affect hunger too much and it can get you over the hump and offer some relief.

Feel better soon!


----------



## Leeann

Missy empty your PM :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy

Thanks Gals. Well my doctor armed me with all the drugs I could possibly need. I really like that she treats me like an adult who knows what works and what doesn't-- I can't tell you he amount of times I have had a PC say take benedryl, and here's a topical hydrocortisone cream--- all which make me worse (yes even benedryl makes me worse) then they send me off to an allergist who sends me to a dermatologist, who biopsies the rash and gives me yet another cream-- and I have a rash for two months. All the tests ever showed was "an extreme allergic reaction" DUH? But the rash seems to be a bit better today--so I am going to wait and see if I need to take the steroids.


----------



## Missy

*VPI and other things I've learned*

I just thought I would update this thread. First and foremost, Cash is absolutely, positively back to his happy go lucky self. Still on and off on potty but he is still on antibiotics-- So I think he well get back to normal when he is off them.

I have to say it is times like this you are happy you have Pet Insurance -- they did not cover it all-- but they did pick up a chunk and I already have my re-imbursement check-- Out of $3400 in bills-- they have already reimbursed $2000. I have asked the neurologist's office to send the records to see if they can justify them covering more. But all in all-- in this case it was good we had it.

What I have learned from this whole episode is:

That a Chow hound can very easily become a finicky dog-- (luckily he is back to be a chow hound)

That fur does really weigh something-- Cash did lose a pound right after we had him cut close

That there are question we can ask the vet about treatment vs testing. for example: if you thing he has a, b, or c-- what are the treatments-- In this case Antibiotics and Steroids were the treatment for everything they thought it was. In the end after all the tests they had no more answers so they just threw all the drugs at him anyway (luckily cash didn't have to use the steroids---I did though for my rash---LOL) So in the future I may ask if we can try treatment before extensive testing.

That you--my friends got me through a pretty tough time.

Thank you.


----------



## marjrc

Good news about the insurance! Yikes, but you paid a fortune, Missy!!! And that was without any surgery of any kind!?! :jaw: Our insurance has covered more than 80% so far, but we are nearing our max of $2000 for liver issues. Anything else incurred having to do with Ricky's liver, will not be covered once we reach the max.

I'm so very glad to hear Cash is A-o.k.! :whoo: It really helps knowing things are just fine and hopefully won't creep up again. ((hugs)) Sleep well and I hope YOU get better soon too!


----------



## Lilysplash I

So happy to hear that Cash is back to his happy self! Thanks also for sharing your experience and the knowlege you have gained. I am sure it will be helpful to many.


----------



## juliav

Missy,

I am so glad that Cash is back to his wonderful old self. Isn't it amazing how bills can run up to $3,400.00 without any surgery. My main reason for having pet insurance are in case of the major problems and I am glad to pay monthly premium and hope that I don't need to use it.


----------



## havaluv

Such good news to read that Cash is back to his old self. I hope your rash has dissappeared too. Predisone can be a miracle, but it sure has some nasty side effects. 
 

Thanks for sharing about the tests and insurance too. My husband thinks pet insurance is a rip off, but now I'm thinking it might be a good idea. 

Sending rubbles to Cash and hugs to you!


----------



## Brady's mom

I am so glad Cash is feeling better!


----------



## Jane

Thanks for sharing your wisdom from your experience with Cash, Missy!

Those are really good points, especially about the testing vs. treatment.

And yikes, I don't have pet insurance for either of my guys....


----------



## Lina

Missy, I actually have JUST gotten health insurance for Kubrick. After hearing all of the emergency bills piling up from you, Marj, and others on the forum, I figured it was well worth it. It didn't even take much convincing for Spencer either, which I was very surprised about, but he quickly agreed that it would be worth it to get Kubrick insured.

I'm glad that Cash is doing so much better now!


----------



## Leslie

Missy~ I'm so glad to read that Cash is doing so well. It's also good to see the insurance co. has done what it should. In our case w/Shadow, I'm not sure any insurance policy would have covered us. We were told since liver issues are known to be heritable in Havs, it was one of the conditions that would be excluded. I know first hand how quickly those vet bills add up. The final amount we spent on Shadow's illness/surgery was $7054 in just 3 weeks!

Marj~ What ins. do you have for Ricky that is covering liver problems?


----------



## Poornima

Missy, it is great that Cash is back to his old happy, healthy self. Thanks for sharing the knowledge and experience regarding the insurance and possible course of treatment -testing. What insurance do you have for Cash? 

Lina, what insurance do you have? 

Thanks!


----------



## Me&2Girls

Missy - thanks for letting us know that your insurance company came through for you. Mostly we're just so happy that Cash is back to his old self and hopefully that rash of yours is gone too.


----------



## Lina

Poornima, I decided on the ASPCA insurance. I have the Advantage plan that covers both illness and accidents as well as all shots/booster shots, rabies vaccine, spay/neuter and yearly exam. We went for the higher bracket because they cover $11,000/year, $3500/incident for accident/illness. The one below it covered less per incident and we figured that living in New York any vet costs will be pretty high.


----------



## marjrc

I've bumped up the Health Insurance Pt. 2 thread.....


----------



## Jane

Lina said:


> Missy, I actually have JUST gotten health insurance for Kubrick.


Lina, is it possible to get health insurance for your dog once they are past a certain age? Do you know what the cutoff is, if there is one?


----------



## Missy

Jane, there is no cut off- it just gets a bit more expensive.


----------



## mellowbo

Does anyone know if any health insurance company is better that the other?
I am so glad to hear that Cash is back to his old self. Are you still "cooking"?


----------



## Me&2Girls

Jane, from what my research told me, many companies do have an age cutoff. The one I'm with now won't offer health to dogs older than 8 years of age, but will obviously continue to insure those dogs that get older than 8 and have been on their policy.

I'll plug my company because I really think they are outstanding - Embrace Pet Insurance. The customer service alone is worth the price. But I warn you it isn't cheap. Way better to start a savings account or have a credit card that's only for pet emergency.


----------



## Jane

Thanks, Missy and Lisa. I guess I should look into this some more. I worry about how much those "end of life" issues will cost....and my hubby and I have differing opinions about what we can "afford". However, I'm hoping that with each passing year as he falls more in love with Lincoln and Scout, his opinion on that will more closely match mine :biggrin1:


----------

